# This or that?



## Reaver

That's right!! I'm bringing this classic back from the archives. Let's see how long this can last shall we?



Cooler Elfin badass:


*Drizzt Do'Urden or Legolas Greenleaf?*


----------



## Butterfly

Legolas, because he's well, Orlando Bloom, and the other's not in a film yet.

Who'd win?

Mad Martigan or Boromir


----------



## Reaver

Butterfly said:


> Legolas, because he's well, Orlando Bloom, and the other's not in a film yet.
> 
> Who'd win?
> 
> Mad Martigan or Boromir


 

Boromir. No contest.

Who's smarter?

*Peter Parker or Tony Stark?*


----------



## Butterfly

Tony Stark... he can fly.

Better sword....

Xena or Red Sonja


----------



## Reaver

This one goes to the Warrior Princess because Lucy Lawless is way hotter than mantastic Brigitte Nielsen.


Cooler Cyborg:

*Darth Vader or Dr. Doom?*


----------



## Butterfly

Gotta be Darth Vader...

Worst remake EVER

*Conan the Barbarian or Clash of the Titans?*


----------



## Devor

Butterfly said:


> *Conan the Barbarian or Clash of the Titans?*



Conan is a WIMPY barbarian!  I will devour his soul, and then burp it back out.

Tablet or Smartphone?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I vote smartphone. it's hard because they are almost the exact same thing but I prefer my tech smaller. If I wanted a tablet I think I would rather get a laptop.


*Star Trek or Star Wars? *


----------



## Reaver

Androxine Vortex said:


> *Star Trek or Star Wars? *



Well it would've been Star Wars until the unholy birth of episodes I, II & III plus the violation of the last three. So I must sadly vote for Star Trek.


*Count Chocula or Boo Berry?*


----------



## Steerpike

Chocula. Gotta go with the chocolate! 


*Buffy or Faith?*


----------



## Ireth

Buffy, all the way.

*Angel or Spike?*


----------



## Steerpike

Ireth said:


> Buffy, all the way.
> 
> *Angel or Spike?*



Spike. 

Angel is a ponce.

*Mal or Jayne?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ireth said:


> Buffy, all the way.
> 
> *Angel or Spike?*













 I'd have voted for Spike, too... but I was comparing these two.

@Agent Pike, *Jayne*, but only because the name gave me an idea for a question:

*Jane or Jane?*


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> *Jane or Jane?*



Is this even a serious question? I would expect such a question from Manimus...but you?

Jane from TARZAN. I hope I NEVER have to explain why to you.



Funnier in human clothes:

*Orangutans or chimpanzees?*

(Thanks to Steerpike for the photo of him at work & Legendary Sidekick when he was three.)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Devor

Reaver said:


> I*Orangutans or chimpanzees?*



Can you post a visual for that one?


----------



## Butterfly

Gotta be the chimp, coz the little un is sooo cute...

Who's the wickedest witch?

*Maleficent or Bavmorda*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I vote Maleficent because seeing her dragon form as a child was simply awesome, especially with the green fire!

Best side kick?

*Chewbacca or Samwise Gamgee*


----------



## Reaver

Androxine Vortex said:


> I vote Maleficent because seeing her dragon form as a child was simply awesome, especially with the green fire!
> 
> Best side kick?
> 
> *Chewbacca or Samwise Gamgee*



Neither. Legendary Sidekick is the best sidekick. You've been here long enough to know this, so shame on you!


Better sport:

*American Football or Rugby?*


----------



## topazfire

Rugby!! Full contact and no pads!! American Football is for wussies who can't take a hit!! (and rugby guys are hotter..)

Follow up:

*Football or (Real) Football (Soccer)*


----------



## Ireth

Soccer.

*Hotmail or Yahoo?*


----------



## Steerpike

Hotmail.

I really hate Yahoo!

*Baskin Robbins or Coldstone Creamery?*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Steerpike said:
			
		

> Hotmail.
> 
> I really hate Yahoo!
> 
> Baskin Robbins or Coldstone Creamery?



Coldstone hands down!

Facebook or Linked-in?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Coldstone hands down!
> 
> Facebook or Linked-in?



Facebook! (1 person Likes this)

Which is better,

*LOTR novels or movies?*


----------



## Ireth

Novels. Much as I loved the movies, there was so much to the books that film simply couldn't capture.

*Star Wars: original trilogy or prequel trilogy?*


----------



## Steerpike

Ireth said:


> Novels. Much as I loved the movies, there was so much to the books that film simply couldn't capture.
> 
> *Star Wars: original trilogy or prequel trilogy?*



Original. I hope no one begs to differ!

*Connor MacLeod or Duncan MacLeod?*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Steerpike said:


> Original. I hope no one begs to differ!
> 
> *Connor MacLeod or Duncan MacLeod?*



Connor Macleod just by a little.

Which type of movie do you prefer:

*Action or comedy*


----------



## Reaver

Androxine Vortex said:


> Which type of movie do you prefer:
> 
> *Action or comedy*



Tough choice, but I'll go with action.


Cooler vampire hunter:

*
Blade or Van Helsing?*


----------



## Ireth

Van Helsing.

*Jack Sparrow or Jack the monkey?*


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Steerpike said:


> I really hate Yahoo!


 
I ninja attack you sir! Yahoo is cool.

In reply to Ireth's This or That, Sparrow, mostly because I have no idea whom the other one is and well Depp is, to quote my sister "Hawt!":insertevillaughhere

M&M's or Reese's Pieces?


----------



## Ireth

Arg, tough choice... I'll have to go with M&M's.

@Blue Lotus: Jack the monkey is Barbossa's pet. He gets the name Jack in the first movie.

*Unicorn or pegasus?*


----------



## Butterfly

Pegasus - because he can fly, and I always wanted a flying horse.

Which do you prefer?

*New Thundercats or Old Thundercats*


----------



## Lawfire

Old Thundercats.

Hard to beat the original.


*Bacon or sausage?*


----------



## Ireth

BACON!

On the subject of breakfast foods, *pancakes or waffles?*


----------



## Steerpike

Pancakes.

Again on food, *Mexican or Italian?*


----------



## Ireth

Italian. Yay, pasta!

Yet more food: *Chicken or turkey?*


----------



## Lawfire

Close one, but Turkey.

*Beer or wine?*


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

I hate wine only slightly more than I hate beer, so *beer*.

*Rum or vodka?*


----------



## Lawfire

Rum for sure.

*Cat or dog?*


----------



## Steerpike

Cat 
*
Ozzy or Ronnie James Dio?
*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Ozzy by a little bit (R.I.P Dio)

Best Doritos flavor

*Nacho Cheese or Cool Ranch*


----------



## nlough

Cool Ranch

Favorite comics

DC or Marvel?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Marvel all the way!

*Cars or Motorcycles*

(sorry truck fans)


----------



## nlough

Cars

Favorite word

This or that?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

This because it implies possession more.

#1 or #2?


----------



## The Blue Lotus

T.Allen.Smith said:


> #1 or #2?


I hope that is not a potty question? If so :eek2:

If we are just talking favorite numbers... I like # 1 because well who really wants to be number 2?
Go big or go home!

Are you more a Mother's little ( insert gender here ) or a Father's little ( see previous brackets )?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I guess I would say I'm more attached to my Mother. I love both my parents but my Dad was away working a lot while I was younger so i guess I've just been with my Mom more.

*Early Bird or Night Owl?*


----------



## Ireth

Night owl. I am very much not a morning person.

*Sweet snacks or salty snacks?*


----------



## Mindfire

Sweet snacks definitely.

*Skyrim or Dragon Age: Origins?*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Was that a rhetoric question? SKYRIM!

*Would you rather be blind or mute AND deaf?*

(blind) or (mute & deaf)


----------



## Ireth

I could live with being blind. Being deaf-mute would be horrible. No more music or singing! 

Would you rather lose your sense of *taste or touch?*


----------



## Chime85

Taste!!!!
*
Chocolate buttons* or *Animal crackers*?

x


----------



## Ireth

Mmmm, chocolate.

*Earbuds or headphones?*


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Headphones, earbuds hurt my ears!

who played it better: Dean Cain or Kirk Alyn (both played 'Superman')


----------



## Sparkie

Dean Cain.  Stop looking at me like that!

Strunk and White's _The Elements of Style_ or Stephen King's _On Writing?_


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Sparkie said:


> Dean Cain.  Stop looking at me like that!
> 
> Strunk and White's _The Elements of Style_ or Stephen King's _On Writing?_



Damn, that's tough. I'll have to go with On Writing because I'm more familiar with it, but they both get my strongest recommendation for books of their ilk, along with The Poetics by Aristotle.

Nook or Kindle? (I'm looking to get one or the other, so any opinions are welcome)


----------



## Mindfire

Sheriff Woody said:


> Damn, that's tough. I'll have to go with On Writing because I'm more familiar with it, but they both get my strongest recommendation for books of their ilk, along with The Poetics by Aristotle.
> 
> Nook or Kindle? (I'm looking to get one or the other, so any opinions are welcome)



Kindle. 

80's Ninja Turtles or 2003 Ninja Turtles? (Or 2012 Ninja Turtles?)


----------



## Sparkie

Those mutants were never better than they were in the late 80's.

Pacific or Atlantic?


----------



## Butterfly

Atlantic... If you get lost you'll eventually wash up somewhere, hopefully alive... and there's no man eating sharks.

Would you prefer to live on a mountain or in a valley?


----------



## Ireth

Valley.

Place you'd most want to stumble into: Middle-earth or Narnia?


----------



## Mindfire

Ireth said:


> Valley.
> 
> Place you'd most want to stumble into: Middle-earth or Narnia?



Narnia. Being the hero is so much easier there.


Mustang or Camaro?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Must be Mustang. Sci-fi or Syfy?


----------



## Butterfly

Sci-fi, definitely. The other makes me think of syphilis for some reason.

What's best - Wallpaper or paint?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Paint. It's seemless. Fruit or Veg?


----------



## Sparkie

Hmm.  I'd say fruit, but I love potatoes, carrots, celery, and onions when you throw 'em in with a beef or pork roast.  In fact, I like the veggies more than the roast itself.  So, to be frank, vegetables.

Bert or Ernie?


----------



## Caged Maiden

Ernie!!!

Pantsing or planning?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Pantsing. It's more fun.  Rain or shine?


----------



## CupofJoe

Rain.
Peanut butter or Peanut brittle?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Betty Botter’s butter’s better

Good or Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil?


----------



## Ireth

With regards to actual people, good. With regards to my characters, I tend toward eeeeeeeeevil.

Cookies or brownies?


----------



## WyrdMystic

COOOOOKIE!!!

Sweet or Savoury?


----------



## Sparkie

I admit I like sweets.  Who doesn't?

Pencil or inkpen?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Sparkie said:


> I admit I like sweets.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Pencil or inkpen?



A quill dipped in the blood of the fallen not an option? 

Ink pen.

I always break the tip of pencils and then try and sharpen it, but its not sharp enough, so I sharpen it more and then the bloody end snaps off and gets stuck in the sharpener so I have to prise it out with my finger nail but then slice my finger nail so I have to go and find something else like another pencil that doesn't need sharpening but then that one snaps and I'm left with TWO pencils that now need sharpening and a sharpener I can't use.

Ahem.

Red or blue?


----------



## Mindfire

Red all the way. 

Optimism or Cynicism?


----------



## FatCat

Cynicism, because only suckers think the glass is half full 

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Ireth

Coke, if I must. I'm really not a pop drinker these days.

Purple or green?


----------



## Sparkie

Green.  Deep forest green.

Series or stand-alone?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Sparkie said:


> Green.  Deep forest green.
> 
> Series or stand-alone?



Series, more to enjoy (if it's good!).

Angels or demons?


----------



## Mindfire

WyrdMystic said:


> Series, more to enjoy (if it's good!).
> 
> Angels or demons?



Angels. Because awesome.

Electricity or Magnets?


----------



## Sparkie

Electricity.  Look to the left, observe the username.  Nuff said.

Bowls or plates?


----------



## Butterfly

It depends what you're eating really. But I'll go with bowls, because that's where Ice-Cream comes from.

Tent or caravan?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Tents. Caravans take the fun out of it.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Sparkie

Dogs, for this reason:  If a dog owner dies alone in his house, many dogs will lay down next to his owner to die as well.

If a cat owner dies alone in his house, the cat will eat his owners body to stay alive.

Ok, perhaps what I just wrote isn't true.  But it feels true.  And I hate cats.

_Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind_ or _Princess Mononoke?_


----------



## Steerpike

(just goes to show that cats are smarter; also demonstrated if you leave each alone at the house for two weeks while you're out of town) 

_Princess Mononoke_. But it's a close call.

Murakami or Mo Yan?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Mo Yan (Google can be a wonderful thing…but I also feel stupid )

Existentialism or Rationalism?


----------



## Sparkie

Rationalisim.  Just 'cause.

King Kong or Godzilla?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Kong.... Opposable thumbs.

Lon Chaney Wolfman or Underworld Lycans?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Chaney, because the Underworld movies are weak.

Socks or barefoot?


----------



## FatCat

Barefoot, because it's awesome. 

Beer or wine?


----------



## Endymion

Beer.

Mozart or Beethoven?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Beethoven - that dog was awesome 

Crayons or felt-tips?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Crayons. If I had some, I'd color right now. 

Green tea or white tea?


----------



## Ireth

White tea. Green tea tastes like grass.

M&Ms or Reese's Pieces?


----------



## Steerpike

Ireth said:


> White tea. Green tea tastes like grass.
> 
> M&Ms or Reese's Pieces?



M&Ms all the way.

Nutella or that peanut butter with the jelly already mixed in?


----------



## CTStanley

Nutella. On toast or spoon.

Zombie movies or Ghost movies?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Depends on the movie, but I'll go with ghost because of my love for the original version of The Eye (scariest movie I have ever seen, hands down).

Iron Maiden or Judas Priest?


----------



## Steerpike

Sheriff Woody said:


> Depends on the movie, but I'll go with ghost because of my love for the original version of The Eye (scariest movie I have ever seen, hands down).
> 
> Iron Maiden or Judas Priest?



Maiden. The only Priest album I really like A LOT is Sad Wings of Destiny, and that's not enough to turn the tide.

Metallica or Megadeth?


----------



## FatCat

Megadeth, obviously!

Manual or Automatic?


----------



## Steerpike

FatCat said:


> Megadeth, obviously!
> 
> Manual or Automatic?



Manual. I held out on my last car until I could find one!

Monet or Renoir?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Steerpike said:


> Maiden. The only Priest album I really like A LOT is Sad Wings of Destiny, and that's not enough to turn the tide.
> 
> Metallica or Megadeth?



No love for Painkiller? That's one of my favorite albums of any band. I also have much love for Screaming For Vengeance. However, I'd still go with Maiden. Their first 7 albums are unstoppable. 

For the other question, I'd go with Megadeth overall, but Metallica if they all committed ritualistic suicide after And Justice For All, never to record anything after 1988.

Carry on.


----------



## Steerpike

Sheriff Woody said:


> No love for Painkiller? That's one of my favorite albums of any band. I also have much love for Screaming For Vengeance. However, I'd still go with Maiden. Their first 7 albums are unstoppable.
> 
> For the other question, I'd go with Megadeth overall, but Metallica if they all committed ritualistic suicide after And Justice For All, never to record anything after 1988.
> 
> Carry on.



I actually like the Black Album, but nothing after. I do like Painkiller, and Priest has a number of good, solid albums. But Sad Wings of Destiny has always stood out to me. Maybe just because it was my introduction to them. I love that CD.

Maiden, though...heck, Killers may be the best metal album of the entire 1980s


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Steerpike said:


> I actually like the Black Album, but nothing after. I do like Painkiller, and Priest has a number of good, solid albums. But Sad Wings of Destiny has always stood out to me. Maybe just because it was my introduction to them. I love that CD.
> 
> Maiden, though...heck, Killers may be the best metal album of the entire 1980s




I don't know if it's Killers, but it's most likely something by Maiden. 

Painkiller was my introduction to Priest, so maybe that's why it's my favorite. I like Sad Wings quite a lot, too, but I have to say...Mercyful Fate's cover of The Ripper may outshine the original.


----------



## Steerpike

Sheriff Woody said:


> I like Sad Wings quite a lot, too, but I have to say...Mercyful Fate's cover of The Ripper may outshine the original.



Yeah, great cover. Mercyful Fate - another great band. Saint Vitus and Candlemass are other 80s favorites


----------



## Sparkie

Steerpike said:


> Monet or Renoir?



Renoir.  Two Sisters on the Terrace.  Magic on canvas.

Dreadlocks or Mohawk?


----------



## FatCat

Mohawk, preferably blue or green

Now or Later?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Now, later never happens.

Do or die?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Do.

Imperial Stout or IPA?


----------



## FatCat

IPA, Sierra Nevada is king

Hamburger or Hotdog?


----------



## Mindfire

FatCat said:


> IPA, Sierra Nevada is king
> 
> Hamburger or Hotdog?



Garden burger. I'm a vegetarian, so this is a false choice for me. 

Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Chrome. Best browser out there. 

Lord of the Rings - books or films?


----------



## Sparkie

I'll draw a few odd looks from some of you, but I'll take the movies on this one. _ The Two Towers_ in particular.  I admit to having a few issues with _Fellowship_ and _Return of the King._

Betamax or LaserDisc?


----------



## Reaver

Betamax. With LaserDisc, the movies stop halfway through. So then you have to take it out, flip it over and then put it back in to watch the rest.

*Which do you like more:*

* Sparkie's old avatar or his new one?*


----------



## Sparkie

Yea, I know it's probably tasteless of me to answer this one, but I'm tryin' to keep death away from this thread.

New avatar.  If you're a sports fan and want a good laugh, check out smokinjaycutler.com.  It's worth it.

Cowboy hat or cowboy boots?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Hat.

Xbox 360 or PS3 or Wii?


----------



## Mindfire

360.

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Star Wars

Justin Bieber or Nicki Minaj? (I know...which is the lesser of two evils right?)


----------



## Reaver

Sparkie said:


> Yea, I know it's probably tasteless of me to answer this one, but I'm tryin' to keep death away from this thread.



I admire your dedication Sparkie. 

In response to the Vortex: Nicki Minaj. She's hot as hell. 

*Velociraptor or T-rex?*


----------



## WyrdMystic

Velociraptor - new theory T-Rexs were cowards.

Beer or spirits?


----------



## Mindfire

Spirits. They make more interesting characters. (Yeah, I don't drink. Underage. )

The Last Airbender or Legend of Korra?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Last Air Bender. I really didn't like LOK that much. I kind of felt that its main attraction was the fact that it was TLAB, just expanded on.

Planes or Ships? (not spaceships!)


----------



## Sparkie

Ships.  Ahoy, matey!

Ok, this one is a long one so bear with me:

Looking up at the sky during the daytime and finding funny shapes in the clouds,

*Or,*

Looking up at the sky during the nighttime and finding contellations in the stars?


----------



## Mindfire

Constellations.

He-Man or Thundercats?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

He Man!

Best quarterback of all time - Dan Marino or Peyton Manning?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Mindfire said:


> Constellations.
> 
> He-Man or Thundercats?



I'm sorry Sheriff Woody, but I have to respond to this...

I say He-Man because of this,






Anyway, I like Manning a little bit. I'm a big Ravens fan though! CAW! (Too bad Ray Lewis is out :C)


Hot or Cold?


----------



## Sparkie

Cold.  You can always dress warmer.  (I know, 'dress warmer' is a lousy way to phrase what I'm getting at, but I have a headache and I can't think of a better way to say it.)

Spock or Data?


----------



## Ireth

Spock.

Dobby or Yoda?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Yoda!

Toy Story or Shrek?


----------



## Sparkie

Hmm...

The _Toy Story_ series of movies is better than all the _Shrek_ movies, but as far as the first movies in the respective series goes, _Shrek_ wins out.

Kick back in a recliner, or camp out on the couch?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Coach potato! You can move around more to get that perfect alignment between beer hand and tv orientation.

Habit or ritual?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Rewind a little bit...TOY STORY!!!


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Ritual.  Habits can be broken.

*Caveman or Astronaut?*


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Astronaut. 

Prometheus or Bob? (bonus points if you get the reference)


----------



## Reaver

Androxine Vortex said:


> I'm sorry Sheriff Woody, but I have to respond to this...
> 
> I say He-Man because of this,




*SKELETOR:* Myah!!



LMAO! I love that part!  To answer Woody's question: Bob.

*
Reaver or Reaver?*


----------



## FatCat

I'm gonna have to go Reaver on this one. Not quite sure why, but I always preferred Reaver to Reaver. Reaver just didn't have the same oomph that Reaver had, but hey, opinions vary. 

Cashews or Almonds?


----------



## Ireth

EDIT: Whoops, ninja'd!

Mmm... I'mma have to go with cashews. <3

Pixar or Dreamworks?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Oooh that is a hard one. I have to say Dreamworks just by a tiny bit.

This or That?


----------



## FatCat

This, of course. 

To be or not to be?


----------



## Ireth

That is the question. XD I choose to be.

V for Vendetta: Graphic novel or movie?


----------



## Steerpike

Movie (never read the novel).

Following up on FatCat:

Suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, or take arms against a sea of troubles?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Androxine Vortex said:


> Oooh that is a hard one. I have to say Dreamworks...



You are...the weakest link. Good bye.


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> Movie (never read the novel).
> 
> Following up on FatCat:
> 
> Suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, or take arms against a sea of troubles?



To take up arms against a sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them.

Transformers or GI Joe?


----------



## Sparkie

Transformers.  Decepticons specifically.

_The Tempest,_ or _A Midsummer Night's Dream?_


----------



## FatCat

The Tempest
Rum or Vodka


----------



## Steerpike

FatCat said:


> The Tempest
> Rum or Vodka



Rum.

Blondes or Brunettes?


----------



## Sparkie

Brunettes.  I guess I'm not a gentleman.

_Dark Side of the Moon,_ or _The Wall?_


----------



## Steerpike

Sparkie said:


> Brunettes.  I guess I'm not a gentleman.
> 
> _Dark Side of the Moon,_ or _The Wall?_



Tough call. And if you'd thrown _Animals_ in...

I'll go with _Dark Side of the Moon_.

Syd Barrett or Roger Waters?


----------



## Sparkie

Roger Waters, even though he's a major league tool.

Campfire or fireplace?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Depends on the weather, but Fireplace...comfort can't be beaten.

Knights or Vikings?


----------



## Ireth

Knights.

Dragons or unicorns?


----------



## FatCat

Dragons!

Right or left?


----------



## Ireth

Right.

Dementors or Nazgul?


----------



## Mindfire

Nazgul. 

Power Rangers or Dragonball Z?


----------



## Sparkie

DBZ.  Power Rangers were never cool in my book, with or without Jennifer Garner.

Wine in Paris or Whiskey in Dublin?


----------



## Mindfire

Meh. You missed out.


----------



## Steerpike

Whiskey, Dublin.

Follow up:

Whiskey in Dublin or Scotch in Morayshire?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Anything Irish wins automatically for me. 

Long hair or short?


----------



## Ireth

Long.

Blue eyes or brown?


----------



## Reaver

Brown.

Red Bull or Yunker Fanti?


----------



## FatCat

Yunker Fanti, why is this not in the US! Guess I'll just have to stick with Adrenochrome. 

Bill Gates or Steve Jobs?


----------



## Steerpike

FatCat said:


> Yunker Fanti, why is this not in the US! Guess I'll just have to stick with Adrenochrome.
> 
> Bill Gates or Steve Jobs?



Gates, now. Maybe not 10 years ago.

Linux or OSX?


----------



## Twook00

Linux (if you know how to use it)

Viggo Mortensen or Sean Bean?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Sian Bian...*muppets song*

No man can die like that man can - nor has any man died as many times as that man. Crushed, shot, stabbed, hanged, beheaded, blown up - the list goes on. So, for just Â£2 a week you to can contribute to the 'Save Sean Bean' campaign and see if we can get through 2013 without killing Sean Bean.

Chips (fries) or wedges?


----------



## Ireth

Fries.

Peas or beans?


----------



## WyrdMystic

BEANS! WHERE'S MY BEANS! I WANT MY BEANS FOR MY BELLY!

Tigers or lions?


----------



## FatCat

Ligers!

Old or new?


----------



## WyrdMystic

FatCat said:


> Ligers!
> 
> Old or new?



New. New is surprising. Old is familiar. Both are good. But new is better. Smells better too.

Doughnuts - jam (jellied) or iced?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Ireth said:


> Long.







WyrdMystic said:


> Doughnuts - jam (jellied) or iced?



Depends. I prefer apple filling, but for not-filled, I like iced or cinnamon.

Digital or film?


----------



## Mindfire

Sheriff Woody said:


> Digital or film?



Digital.

Inspector Javert or Inspector Lestrade?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Mindfire said:


> Digital.
> 
> Inspector Javert or Inspector Lestrade?



Inspector Gadget. Oh, right, Inspector Lestrade.

Kill Bill or Pulp Fiction?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Pulp fiction!!!

Okay time for some oxymorons:

Military Intelligence

Or

Peacekeeping Force


----------



## Mindfire

Peacekeeping Force. Somebody's got to put the anarchists and hippies in their place. Also, Jedi.

And speaking of government,

Anarchy or Tyranny?


----------



## Sparkie

Tyranny.  I get to be the tyrant, right?

Sherlock Holmes or Hercule Poirot?


----------



## Ireth

Sherlock!

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Butterfly

I scream, you scream, we all scream together!!!

Dessert - chocolaty or fruity?


----------



## Reaver

Chocolaty.


*Ghosts or Goblins or Ghosts & Goblins?* (5 points to whomever knows what I'm getting at.)


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Hmm...the band Ghost is awesome, and so is the band Goblin. I'll go with both. 

Potato Chips or pretzels?


----------



## Steerpike

Sheriff Woody said:


> Hmm...the band Ghost is awesome, and so is the band Goblin. I'll go with both.
> 
> Potato Chips or pretzels?



Elizabeth.....

I'll go with chips. 

cashews or almonds?


----------



## Reaver

Cashews.
*

Romulus or Remus?*


----------



## Mindfire

Romulus. He got a city named after him. 

Hercules or Theseus?


----------



## Sparkie

Theseus.  Hey, he was good enough for Chaucer and Shakespeare.

_Into the Mystic_ or _Tupelo Honey?_  (Five points if you can name the songwriter.)


----------



## Reaver

Mindfire said:


> Romulus. He got a city named after him.



And a planet. 

In response to Sparkie:

Into the Mystic, Van Motherf**kin' Morrison.


*Beatles or Monkees?*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Monkees, they were a huge influence on the Beatles.

Rain or Snow?


----------



## Ireth

Rain.

Spring or autumn/fall?


----------



## Steerpike

(Don't the Beatles predate the Monkees?)

Autumn/Fall

Giles or Wesley?


----------



## Ireth

Giles!

Willow or Anya?


----------



## Steerpike

Ireth said:


> Giles!
> 
> Willow or Anya?



Anya. Cracks me up (though I like Willow as well).

Sticking with the theme - Darla or Drusilla?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Steerpike said:


> (Don't the Beatles predate the Monkees?)



Yes, I was quoting the movie "Dumb & Dumber".


----------



## Steerpike

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Yes, I was quoting the movie "Dumb & Dumber".



Aha! Never saw that one


----------



## Reaver

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Yes, I was quoting the movie "Dumb & Dumber".



Thanks for that!




Steerpike said:


> Aha! Never saw that one



Whaaaat?


----------



## Sparkie

Um, Darla.  It's my aunt's name.  

Chess or Go?


----------



## Barsook

Chess because I can play that one better than Go

Checkers or Chess


----------



## Steerpike

Barsook said:


> Chess because I can play that one better than Go
> 
> Checkers or Chess



Chess.

Poker or Gin?


----------



## Ireth

Checkers. I stink at chess. XD

Rummy or Crazy Eights?


----------



## Steerpike

:Owned:


----------



## Sparkie

Gin.

Rummy.

Gin Rummy anyone?

Realisim or Impressionisim?


----------



## Barsook

Realism

Science or Fantasy?


----------



## Ireth

Fantasy.

Horror or Comedy?


----------



## thedarknessrising

Comedy. I'm an aspiring comedian.

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Beef.

Scrambled or fried?

Not eggs............BWAINS!!!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Fried... This is your brain on drugs & a delicious breakfast to boot!

Zipper or buttons?


----------



## Sparkie

Fried.  Anyone else remember the "This is your brain on drugs" public service spots on TV?

EDIT:  Ninja'd!!  I'll take a zipper, thank you.

Fezzek or Indigo?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Inigo. As much as I love Fezzik, Inigo is actually more of a protagonist in _The Princess Bride_ than any other character.

Also, I loves me some Mandy Patinkin. Even when he's fat and has a giant beard, like in _Homeland_.

EDIT: HERP DERP forgot a question.

Better Bond: Pierce Brosnan or Daniel Craig? Note that I'm asking who makes a better Bond, not who was in better Bond movies.


----------



## Mindfire

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Inigo. As much as I love Fezzik, Inigo is actually more of a protagonist in _The Princess Bride_ than any other character.
> 
> Also, I loves me some Mandy Patinkin. Even when he's fat and has a giant beard, like in _Homeland_.
> 
> EDIT: HERP DERP forgot a question.
> 
> Better Bond: Pierce Brosnan or Daniel Craig? Note that I'm asking who makes a better Bond, not who was in better Bond movies.



Craig all the way. 

Superman or Thor?


----------



## Sparkie

Superman.  The name says it all.

Mongols or Vikings?


----------



## Mindfire

Sparkie said:


> Superman.  The name says it all.
> 
> Mongols or Vikings?



Mongols. Horseback archers are boss.

Mulan or Suki (from Avatar: the Last Airbender)?


----------



## Ireth

Mulan.

Jasmine or Pocahontas?


----------



## MadMadys

Jasmine.

Crossbow or longbow?


----------



## Sparkie

Seriously?  Longbow.  (Seriously?  Pocahontas.)

Errol Flynn or Douglas Fairbanks?


----------



## MadMadys

Pocahontas?  Really?  Like, really really?  Flynn.

Stuck in 'Towering Inferno' type situation or 'Poseidon Adventure' type?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Towering Inferno. Had Newman AND McQueen. I trust them more than Earnest Borgnine. 

Battlestar Galactica or Lost?


----------



## Barsook

Battlestar Galactica 

Woody or Buzz?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Barsook said:


> Battlestar Galactica
> 
> Woody or Buzz?



Me.

Old South Park or new South Park?


----------



## Sparkie

Old, but the new stuff is okay too.

John Wayne or Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Reaver

> Originally Posted by Barsook
> 
> Woody or Buzz?




I have a Buzz _and _a Woody.


Eastwood.  Clint Eastwood is a palindrome for Old West Action. 


*R2D2 or C3PO?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Buzz and Woody... wow!

Anyway, *3PO*--at least before he was invented by Darth Vader as a little boy. He's so polite. Plus, I can never tell what that little trashcan is saying. And speaking of robot trashcans:

*B.O.B. or V.I.N.C.E.N.T.?*


----------



## Barsook

B.O.B

(sorry for the weird one, but science is on my mind)

Chemistry or Biology


----------



## Devor

Biological weapons kill more people, but chemical ones are more precise. So . . . Chemistry.

Wand or Staff?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Staff purely for its bonking ability.


Buckler or Main-gauche?


----------



## Reaver

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Staff purely for its bonking ability.



Hooboy...I'm not even gonna start with this one.

But to answer the question:
The buckler.  It's a a versatile object, isn't it?


*Scorpion or Sub-Zero?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Friendship?! Friendship?!?!?*

Scorpion has lame fire breath as a finisher, but Sub-Zero lost street cred when he became an unmasked good guy. C'mon! You rip heads off. Good guys can have finishing moves, but not the tear-out-the-head-and-spinal-column-with-your-bare-hands kind. Now, Scorpion knows he's bad. And when he takes of _his_ mask, he takes off his _face_ so there's just a skull.

Not a flawless victory, but *Scorpion wins.*




*Magic Lasso* or *Invisible Jet*?


----------



## Steerpike

Invisible Jet. You can see Wonder Woman when she's changing. 

Master Splinter or Yoda?


----------



## Ireth

Yoda.

Obi-Wan Kenobi or Qui-Gon Jinn?


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> Invisible Jet. You can see Wonder Woman when she's changing.



True, but you can also see her when she's dropping a deuce.

Answering Ireth:

Obi-Wan.  Qui-Gon Jinn has the emotional range of a dead dewback.


*Mara Jade or Leia?*


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Ooh, that's a tough one. I do like Mara Jade (at least, I liked her in the Thrawn trilogy), but, you know... Leia... gold bikini...

I'll go with Leia for old time's sake.

*Shaken or stirred?*


----------



## Sparkie

I can't go with blended, can I?  Oh well.  Shaken.

Scarecrow or Tinman?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Steerpike said:


> Invisible Jet. You can see Wonder Woman when she's changing.


If she didn't want guys to stare, she wouldn't have an invisible jet.


Master Splinter.

A) He takes the weeniest animal on the Chinese zodiac and makes it awesome.

B) George Lucas tainted his legacy. As a result, as soon as I saw the word Yoda on my screen, the first movie I thought of was Raising Arizona, the part where Nathan Arizona tells the cops what Nathan Jr. was wearing when he was kidnapped.


> "I don't know - they were jammies! They had Yodas 'n' sh*t on 'em!"




Speaking of Lucas tainting his legacy--correction: legac_ies_...

*Star Wars III *or* Indiana Jones IV*?


(On a sidenote, I want to share this true story. After finally facing the fact that Episode II was better than Episode I, but not so much better that III wasn't definitely going to suck, I told my brother and his roommate that "I will only see Star Wars III if I have a date for the movie." My brother's roommate said, "So in other words, you won't see it." In 2005, I met my wife, moved to Hong Kong, then Star Wars III came out in theaters, so I saw it. And it sucked. But I enjoyed it because the girl I was planning to propose to saw it with me.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

OOPS!

*Tin Man* - the actor is Jack Haley, my dad's name!


Question still stands: *Star Wars III *or* Indiana Jones IV*?


----------



## Mindfire

Legendary Sidekick said:


> OOPS!
> 
> *Tin Man* - the actor is Jack Haley, my dad's name!
> 
> 
> Question still stands: *Star Wars III *or* Indiana Jones IV*?



I liked both, but found Star Wars III more entertaining. 

Man of Steel or Superman Returns?


----------



## Reaver

Not a fair question since Man of Steel won't be in theaters until next year. Superman Returns sucked, so I vote 1978's Superman starring the legendary Christopher Reeve.


*Dr. Doom or Magneto?*


----------



## FatCat

Magneto for sure. 

Better Joker, Jack Nicholson or Heath Ledger?


----------



## Mindfire

Ledger. Mark Hamill. 

Badass Bookworm or Badass Teacher?


----------



## Devor

Badass Bookworm.  The teachers are too predictable.

Dragons:  Smart or Savage?  (Be sure to check the link before answering.)


----------



## Mindfire

And thus the TV Tropes Wars began...


----------



## Steerpike

Dragons: Smart

Next question.

TV Tropes - Sucks or REALLY Sucks?


----------



## Reaver

REALLY sucks.

*D&D or AD&D?*


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> REALLY sucks.
> 
> *D&D or AD&D?*



AD&D.

Warhammer FRPG or Warhammer 40K?


----------



## Devor

FRPG.

Cats:  Stupid Fuzzballs or Evil Robots designed by aliens to carry their young and harness our love and affection to compensate for their own emotional shortcomings?


----------



## Ireth

Stupid fuzzballs. But adorable ones. XD

Spearmint or peppermint?


----------



## Sheilawisz

Peppermint!! I have Peppermint tea for dinner every night, can't live without it =)

Harry Potter or The Worst Witch?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The Worst Witch, unless that turns out to be a boy wizard. Boy wizards make me puke. Magically.


*Squiggy* or *The Fonz*?


----------



## Sparkie

Aaaaaaaeeeeeee!  The Fonz.

Spiral notebook or legal pad?


----------



## Reaver

Spiral notebook. But only the kind with the metal binding. That plastic crap is crap. And it's lame.


*Death Race or Pigs in Space?*
(It rhymes.)


----------



## Reaver

Sparkie said:


> Aaaaaaaeeeeeee!


 LMAO! I love this! It's like people are screaming in terror. How about Aaaayyyyyyy?


----------



## Sparkie

Reaver said:


> LMAO! I love this! It's like people are screaming in terror. How about Aaaayyyyyyy?



I admit I should have looked before I leapt on that one lol.

Pigs in space.  The echoing introduction is still cool.

Oliver Twist or A Christmas Carol?


----------



## Reaver

A Christmas Carol.  Mr. Scrooge gives great advice about workplace relationships. Advice that I abide by and give to people working for me:

*"DON'T DIP YOUR PEN IN COMPANY INK."


*​*A Christmas Story or How the Grinch Stole Christmas?*


----------



## Ireth

A Christmas Story.

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer or A Charlie Brown Christmas?


----------



## Reaver

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer but only because of Yukon Cornelius. 

*Scooby-Doo or Dynomutt?*


----------



## Ireth

Scooby-dooby-dooo!

Mystery Inc. or the "Scooby gang" from Buffy the Vampire Slayer?


----------



## Reaver

Mystery Inc. because Daphne is a cartoon babe.


*Thudercats or Silverhawks?


*


----------



## FatCat

Thundercats, cats rule.

Soft or hard pretzels?


----------



## Ireth

Soft.

Crunchy or poofy Cheetos?


----------



## FatCat

Crunchy, preferably flamin' hot. 

Pancakes with peanut butter or apple-cinnamon pancakes?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

As much as I adore peanut butter, I prefer apple-cinnamon pancakes.

Hoodies - pull-over or zip-up?


----------



## Ireth

Pull-over.

Mittens or gloves?


----------



## Sparkie

As someone who's livelihood depends on gloves...  Gloves.  Preferably cut-resistant.

Tent or RV?


----------



## Reaver

Tent. RV's are for the weak and senior citizens.

*M.A.S.K. or Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors?*


----------



## Sparkie

I'll go with M.A.S.K. even though I think I only saw one episode.  I don't really remember what the story was, and I have no idea why my cousin liked it so much.  Anyway, moving on now...

Van Halen:  Sammy or Dave?  (Don't even try to bring up Gary Cherone.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dave.

I saw them live with Sammy, but if I try to remember Van Halen songs, I draw a blank aside from 1984 and OU812. 1984 is the first record I bought myself. Yes, record.


*Abobo* or *M. Bison*?

Here is the reason I asked. (Double Dragon Neon characters designed by the guy who drew this.)


----------



## Mindfire

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Dave.
> 
> I saw them live with Sammy, but if I try to remember Van Halen songs, I draw a blank aside from 1984 and OU812. 1984 is the first record I bought myself. Yes, record.
> 
> 
> *Abobo* or *M. Bison*?



Bison.






Lone Ranger or Zorro?


----------



## Sparkie

Zorro.  Douglas Fairbanks, _not_ Antonio Banderas.

Book depository or grassy knoll?


----------



## Reaver

Grassy knoll. Because that's where I was when I pulled the trigger.


*Chun-Li or Sonya Blade?*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Sonya Blade because I love Mortal Kombat (I'm best with Sub-Zero, Reptile, and Ermac. My favorite ninjas)

Playstation or Xbox?

"RV's are for the weak and senior citizens." I laughed so hard at this


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

X-box

Who has better moves?

Mick Jagger  -or-  a chicken with its head cut off?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*A chicken with it's head cut off* because it doesn't know it's dead.

Also, sorry Chun-Li. You'd've had my vote if only I arrived on time.



More fighter chicks, but this question is not really about fighting...

*Cammy White* or *Mai Shiranui*?


----------



## Reaver

I'm going to answer with a picture:

[I
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/



*Jessica Alba or Jessica Biel?*


----------



## Sparkie

Biel.  Hawt.

TIE fighter or Klingon Bird of Prey?


----------



## Reaver

Bird of Prey. Warp-speed capability _and_ a cloaking device. The T.I.E. fighter is cool, but it's a short range vehicle.

*
Ford Prefect or Zaphod Beeblebrox?*


----------



## Ravana

Ford. Zaphod's cool, but Ford's more my style. Sarcastic, sardonic, ironic, without being perpetually stoned.

*Launch interstellar probes now, no matter how long they'd take to reach their destinations*, or *wait until better technology would allow them to get there faster?*


----------



## Sparkie

Now.  Who knows what funding will be available later?  (Come to think of it, is there funding now?  Oh snap!)

Cowgirl samurai or Ninja wizard?


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

That one actualy hurt my brain...  Think I am going to have to go with Ninja wizard.  Stealth and possible ranged attack.

Steve Austin  -or-  Craig Ferguson with Wolverine claws (but not his regeneration)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Craig* because he'll be in so much pain when the claws burst through his skin that the rage and adrenaline will make him Steve Austin's near equal, and the claws will more than make up for the rest of the difference.


*Larry Bird* or *Marvin the Martian*?


----------



## Ireth

Marvin.

Favorite duck: Donald or Daffy?


----------



## Reaver

Daffy.  I'm pretty sure that Donald is a serial killer.

*Jason and the Argonauts or Sinbad and his sailors?*


----------



## Sparkie

Jason and the Argonauts.  Like every Greek hero ever is on that boat at some point.

Salsa or chili con queso?


----------



## Reaver

Chili con queso!


Lamest X-Men member:

*Dazzler or Jubilee?*


----------



## Mindfire

Dazzler, considering her powers are best described as "like Jubilee, but lamer."


The True First Lady of Comics: *Wonder Woman or Sue Storm (the Invisible Woman)?*


----------



## Reaver

That's a tough call, but because if her all-around bad-assness, I vote Wonder Woman.

*Batwoman or Batgirl?*


----------



## MadMadys

Batgirl.  Proving you don't need to have working legs to be a superhero.

Ozymandias or Herr Starr?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

*LOOK ON MY WORKS, YE MIGHTY, AND DESPAIR*

Stringer or Avon?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The one that can knock on people's door and say "Avon calling." I guess they both can do that. Oh well.



*Send a disruptive student to the principal's office *or *press a button which opens a trap door that drops a disruptive student into an alligator pit?*

(Maybe I shouldn't reply to this thread at work.)


----------



## Steerpike

Alligator pit. If I'm feeling lenient, a second button drops him a hunting knife to defend himself.

Miyazaki or Otomo?


----------



## Reaver

Miyazaki.  Princess Mononoke, Howl's Moving Castle & Spirited Away are all masterpieces. 

*Kurosawa or Spielberg?*


----------



## Sparkie

Kurosawa.  Speilberg has made some of my favorite stuff, but Kurosawa made _Seven Samurai._  Plus, without Kurosawa there would be no _Star Wars._ (That's right, fanboys.  I said it, and I'll say it again:  George Lucas created a great movie by ripping off a master director's idea.)

Oil paint or watercolor?


----------



## Phietadix

Watercolor

Hot tea or cold?


----------



## Ireth

Hot.

Milk chocolate or dark?


----------



## Phietadix

Milk

Tacos or Burritos?


----------



## Steerpike

Tacos (the way I make them).

Donuts - maple frosting or chocolate.


----------



## Phietadix

Chocolate. 

*Best Redwall Warrior
Martin or Matthais?*


----------



## Mindfire

Oohh... tough call. Couldn't that kind of be a false choice because one is (kinda sorta implied to be) the reincarnation of the other?

If I absolutely had to choose though, I'd say Martin. Matthias is legendary too, but without Martin, Matthias wouldn't have become a legend, and Redwall might never have existed.

*The White Witch (from the movies) or Morgana Le Fey (from the Merlin TV show)?*


----------



## Phietadix

Morgana. They ruined Narnia in the Movies

Indigo or the Man in Black (Weasly)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The Man in Black. Again, because of work. I wore a black suit with a charcoal grey shirt. I was totally the man in black today!



I'm out of my work clothes now, though, so I'll let Akira Kurosawa inspire me. Actually, Toshiro Mifune in Kurosawa films:

*Kikuchiyo* or *Sanjuro*?


----------



## Steerpike

I've always liked him best as Kikuchiyo. Maybe because that's the first role I saw him in.

Chihiro or Kiki?


----------



## Reaver

Chihiro. That girl has moxie. 

*No Face or The Witch of the Waste?*


----------



## Ireth

No Face.

*Jiji or Calcifer?*


----------



## Reaver

Calcifer. 

*Muskie or Vince?*





​


----------



## Phietadix

Vince

Black Dragon's Avatar, or His Profile Picture?


----------



## Ireth

His avatar.

If weapons of these metals were used against each other, which would win: Mithril or Adamantium?


----------



## Sparkie

Adamantium.  I picture Wolverine ripping Frodo and his Mithril shirt to shreds.

Front porch or back patio?


----------



## Phietadix

Patio

Left or Right?


----------



## Sparkie

I like my pitchers left-handed.

_The Maltese Falcon,_ or _The Big Sleep?_


----------



## Steerpike

Big Sleep = Lauren Bacall = Win.

Lauren Bacall or Grace Kelly?









OR


----------



## Reaver

Hmmm...Neither. Here's my choice:










No one can hold a candle to Audrey.​


*Cow or Chicken?*


----------



## Ireth

Chicken. Yummy white meat.

Nutella or bacon?


----------



## Steerpike

(Audrey was beautiful; a little on the skinny side though. I was limiting my choices to my favorite blondes of the era   )

Hmmm, tough choice, Ireth. Ultimately, I'll go with bacon.

Hummus or Falafel?


----------



## Phietadix

Hummus, but whats really good is Gyros

Magic or Science?


----------



## Reaver

Science. I just wanted to ninja Steerpike on this one!



*Death and Taxes or Panem et Circenses? *


----------



## Phietadix

Panem et Circenses. Its a bit more positve

Reaver's old avatar, or his new one?


----------



## Reaver

My new one, because my old one cant do this:








*Most badass bear: Grizzly or Polar?*​


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bipolar bears are the worst. "Let's build a snowman!" Then suddenly, he's like: "You're melting my icecap," KILL!


"*Fasten your seat belts*" or "*This ain't the nerd taxi*"?


----------



## FatCat

Ninja'd!

Fasten your seat belts, so classic. 

Life after death or death after life?


----------



## Reaver

FatCat said:


> Life after death or death after life?



Existentially speaking, what's the difference? Oh, okay, Life after death?


*Fight Club or Pi?*


----------



## FatCat

Rules one and two. Pi is overrated, if you disagree come to Fairfield, OH and we'll sort things out. 

Debauchery or Morality?


----------



## Ireth

Morality.

Cantaloupe or honeydew?


----------



## FatCat

Cantaloupe, with or without cottage cheese depending on age. 

American Bacon or European Bacon?


----------



## Phietadix

American

J.R.R. Tolkien or C.S. Lewis?


----------



## FatCat

Tolkien, the great-grandfather of all modern fantasy. 

American muscle or Japanese tuners?


----------



## Phietadix

American Muscle.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Ireth

Coke.

Sprite or 7-Up?


----------



## Phietadix

Sprite

Mossflower or Redwall (Books not Locations)


----------



## Ireth

Mossflower.

Shrimp-'n'-hotroot soup or turnip-'n'-tater-'n'-beetroot pie?


----------



## Phietadix

Shrimp-'n'-hotroot soup

October Ale or Deeper-'n'-ever Pie?


----------



## FatCat

October ale, I have no idea what Deeper-'n'-ever pie is, but I don't have much of a sweet-tooth. 

Global despair and death resulting in the next Renaissance or peace and harmony resulting in over-population and food/water shortages?


----------



## Phietadix

Peace and harmony resulting in over-population and food/water shortages. That way I'm not alive when the bad stuff happens. 

Deeper-'n'-ever Pie and October Ale are both from the Redwall Series.

Now more on the Redwall theme . . . 
*Best Redwall Stronghold*
*Salamandastron or Redwall?*


----------



## Ireth

Salamandastron, definitely. Eulaliaaa! 

@FatCat: Doesn't matter if you have a sweet tooth or not, deeper-'n'-ever pie is a savory pie full of vegetables. See my post #319, the turnip-'n'-tater-'n'-beetroot pie. It's the same thing. 

Best vermin character: Romsca or Blaggut?


----------



## Sparkie

Blaggut.

Mariel or Dindin?


----------



## Ireth

Mariel.

Boar the Fighter or Lord Brocktree?


----------



## Sparkie

Boar all the way.  Love how he goes down fightin'.

The leaf puzzle from _Mossflower,_ or the Roaringburn prophecy in _The Bellmaker?_


----------



## Ireth

Oooh, toughie. Gonna have to go with the leaf puzzle.

Triss or Rakkety Tam (character, not book)?


----------



## Phietadix

Triss

Gnoff or Dinny?


----------



## Ireth

Gonff.

Martin and Gonff or Rakkety Tam and Dougie Plumm?


----------



## Phietadix

Martin and Gnoff.

Badrang or Clogg?


----------



## Ireth

Clogg. He's hilarious.

Bella of Brockhall or Cregga Rose-eyes?


----------



## Phietadix

Bella

Loamhege or Noonvale?


----------



## Ireth

Noonvale.

Basil Stag Hare or Corporal Rubbadub?


----------



## Phietadix

Basil Stag Hare

*Harder to feed.*
*One Hare or twenty mice?*


----------



## Ireth

Haha! I'm almost tempted to call it a tie.

Better villain: Badrang or Tsarmina?


----------



## Phietadix

Hmm. I'm going with Tsarmina. The only thing worse than an evil villan in an _Insane_ evil villan

Martin or Luke?


----------



## Ireth

Eep. I'm gonna have to say Luke, since he died like a total badass.

In a similar vein: Matthias or Mattimeo?


----------



## Phietadix

Matthais

October Ale or Strawberry Cordial?


----------



## Ireth

Strawberry cordial.

Finnbarr or Taggerung?


----------



## Phietadix

Taggerung

Guosim or Corim?


----------



## Ireth

Guosim.

Ublaz Mad-eyes or Vilu Daskar?


----------



## Phietadix

Vilu Dasker.

Mole Logic or Bloodrage?


----------



## Ireth

Mole logic.

Asmodeus or the Flitchaye?


----------



## Phietadix

Asmodeus.

Folgirm or Tungro?


----------



## Ireth

Folgrim.

Slagar the Cruel or the Marlfox family?


----------



## Phietadix

Slagar

*More Dangerous
Wildcats or Badgers?*


----------



## Sparkie

Badgers, of course.

Ok, I think us Redwall fans have hijacked this thread long enough.  Moving on.

Scarecrow or Tinman?


----------



## FatCat

Tinman. 

Blockbuster films or Indie? 

bonus question, just to see if anyone gets it, de_dust2 or cs_office?


----------



## Phietadix

Sparkie said:


> Ok, I think us Redwall fans have hijacked this thread long enough.  Moving on.


We only have three pages of Redwall questions 

Blockbuster films

Yogurt or Dark Helmet?


----------



## Sparkie

Yogurt!  Yogurt!  I hate Yogurt!  Even with strawberries!

Cannons or ballistae?


----------



## FatCat

Cannons, they go boom. 

Reading or writing?


----------



## Sparkie

I can't say both, so writing.

WALL-E or Number 5?


----------



## Reaver

No disassemble! Number Five alive!!


*Hall of Justice or Legion of Doom HQ? *(Even though it's a blatant rip-off of Darth Vader's head.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Leigon of Doom HQ. I'm one of the good guys, but anyone walking the Hall of Justice without superpowers could easily kill himself walking forhead-first into a parked Invisible Jet. At least an innocent mere mortal like me will understand if he gets himself killed in the bad guy's HQ.


*Boom Stick* or *Holy Hand Grenade*?


----------



## Sparkie

The Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch.  One, two, five!

Three, sir!

Three!

Ed or Ein?


----------



## Reaver

Ed. But only as in ED-209.


*Ash or Brisco County Jr.?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ash, and I second the vote for Cowgirl Ed, though her dog's cool, too. (Yay! An anime I actually know!)

PS- My copy of Army of Darkness is signed "Hey John, Stay groovy. ~Ash"


*Roger* (Big-O) or *Super Joe*?

BONUS QUESTION: What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## Reaver

Super Joe, but only because he was in "The Army". For the BONUS QUESTION my answer is that they're both created by Japanese writers?

*Stryper or Creed?*






​


----------



## Sparkie

Creed, even if I can't stand Scott Stapp.  The first album was good.

Data or R. Dorothy?


----------



## Reaver

R. Dorothy. Because if she were real, she'd be more *ahem* _useful _after an apocalypse.


Worst Superfriends sidekicks:

*Wendy & Marvin or Zan & Jayna (The Wonder Twins)*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The wonder twins, only because a former coworker named one of his kids Zan. Poor kid. Lucky kid.

EDITED in case that guy's a member.


(Roger from Big-O and Super Joe were both voiced by Steve Blum, voice of Spike from Cowboy Bebop, coolest MC in an anime. He voice-acted Super Joe in Bionic Commando Rearmed.)




*The Who Sell Out *or *Quadrophenia*?


----------



## Reaver

Quadrophenia. No contest.


Best Apocalyptic Song:

*It's the End of the World As We Know It by R.E.M. or This is the End by The Doors?*


----------



## Ireth

It's The End of the World As We Know It, by Great Big Sea. XDDD

How do you feel about doomsday tomorrow: Scared or Skeptical?


----------



## Phietadix

Skeptical

*Witch is worse.
A movie based on a book or an eternity of pain and suffering?*


----------



## Ireth

An eternity of pain and suffering, of course. Not all film adaptations of books are horrible.

Would you rather be able to: smell but not taste, or hear but not see?


----------



## FatCat

Smell but not taste, the world is about to turn into a Micheal Bay movie, gotta see that. 

Cookies and milk or cheese and wine?


----------



## Ireth

Cookies and milk. I don't really care for wine.

Would you rather have only one idea in your entire lifetime and write a complete story out of it, or have all the ideas in the world but never finish a story?


----------



## Phietadix

I'd rather have only one idea and make a complete story out of it.

The Sayna or the Goreleech? (I think thats it, Vilu Dasker's ship)


----------



## Space Ghost

I choose Goreleech. It also happens to be the name of Zorak's favorite breakfast cereal.


Most dastardly villain:

Moltar or Zorak?


----------



## Sparkie

I'll go with Zorak.  He was dastardly on _The Brak Show_ too.

Eagles or Owls?


----------



## Ireth

Owls. Owls are awesome.

Ferrets or weasels?


----------



## Phietadix

Weasels.

Money or Fame?


----------



## Reaver

Money. I need help with the bills.


*The One Ring or The Spear of Destiny?*


----------



## Ireth

The Spear of Destiny.

*The Resurrection Stone, the Elder Wand or the Invisibility Cloak?*


----------



## Phietadix

The one ring.

*Better villin
Sauron or Captain hook?*


----------



## Ireth

Sauron.

Best badass Disney princess: Merida or Mulan?


----------



## Phietadix

Mulan.

Sorry Ireth, I didn't see your earlier post, so:

*The Resurrection Stone, the Elder Wand or the Invisibility Cloak?*


----------



## Ireth

The Invisibility Cloak.


----------



## Phietadix

Can you answer since it was really your post?


----------



## Ireth

Good point. Shall I delete it then?


----------



## Phietadix

Nah. leave it there I'll just repost the Question

*The Resurrection Stone, the Elder Wand or the Invisibility Cloak?*


----------



## Sparkie

Invisibility Cloak.

Card games or Dice games?


----------



## Ireth

Card games.

DVD or Blu-Ray?


----------



## Reaver

DVD. I'm old school. Although I prefer laser disc.


Keeping that in mind:

*8 Track or Casette?*


----------



## Ireth

Cassette.

*Cassette or record?*


----------



## Phietadix

Record

Jackalopes or Unicorns?


----------



## Ireth

Unicorns.

Gryphons or centaurs?


----------



## Phietadix

Centaurs.

 Lord of the Rings or The Chronicules of Narnia?


----------



## Reaver

Lord of the Rings.

*VHS or Betamax?*


----------



## Phietadix

VHS

Fantasy or Sci-Fi?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fantasy (this year. Ask me again in 4hours.)


*Two thousand thirteen* or *twenty thirteen*? (If you answer "2013," you're cheating!)


----------



## Sparkie

Twenty thirteen.  It's easier to say.

Ice cubes or crushed ice?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Cubes, crushed melts too fast in whiskey. 


Bottle rockets or Roman candles?


----------



## Reaver

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Cubes, crushed melts too fast in whiskey.
> 
> 
> Bottle rockets or Roman candles?




Roman Candles. They do more DMG to Orcs. Wait...you put ICE in your whiskey? 
By Tusk's tattered t-shirt man, you must stop  this at once!


*Scotch or Irish whiskey?*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Reaver said:


> Roman Candles. They do more DMG to Orcs. Wait...you put ICE in your whiskey?
> By Tusk's tattered t-shirt man, you must stop  this at once!
> 
> Scotch or Irish whiskey?



No I drink it neat but lots of people like watered down whiskey and the thinner the color gets, the greater my annoyance.


Irish whiskey.... Porter or Stout?


----------



## Reaver

T.Allen.Smith said:


> No I drink it neat but lots of people like watered down whiskey and the thinner the color gets, the greater my annoyance.
> 
> 
> Irish whiskey.... Porter or Stout?



This is good news!  

To answer the question: Stout.


Worst type of leader:

*Demagogue or False Prophet?*


----------



## Phietadix

False Prophet

*Best world empire
Greeks or Romans?*


----------



## Ankari

Phietadix said:


> *Best world empire
> Greeks or Romans?*



Romans.  It lasted longer.

Best wall.

Great Wall of China or The Wall from Game of Thrones


----------



## Phietadix

Great Wall of China

Greek or Latin?


----------



## Ireth

Greek, only because I'm studying it. XD

Greek or Hebrew?


----------



## Sparkie

Hebrew.  Backwards, baby!

Sheriff or Constable?


----------



## Ireth

Constable.

Mordor or Isengard?


----------



## Phietadix

Mordor

2012 or 2013?


----------



## Ireth

2013. New year, new start.

Better vampire: Edward Cullen or Bunnicula?


----------



## Reaver

Bunnicula. He's more masculine.


Worst candy ever:

*Black Licorice or Necco Wafers?*


----------



## Ireth

Black licorice. Can't stand the stuff.

*Best taste combination: Sweet and salty or sweet and sour?*


----------



## Phietadix

Sweet and salty

Vampires or Fairys?


----------



## Sparkie

Fairys.  Or fairies or faeries or however you spell it.

By the way, can we all just agree that black licorice sucks?  Ick!

Old war movies or old western movies?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

War movies. Lee Marvin and Mark Hamill (_The Big Red One_), Lee Marvin and Toshiro Mifune (_Hell in the Pacific_), _Enola Gay_, and it's not that old but I loved the _Band of Brothers_ series! Also, when I was in school, we watched a movie in which soldiers sang, "Hitler, he only had one ball..."



*Gauntlet* or *Dragon's Lair*?


----------



## Reaver

Although Dragon's Lair kicks ass, I choose Gauntlet because you can play the game with three of your buddies. Mostly because of all the cool phrases like: "Wizard needs food badly." or "Warrior is about to die."  I've been searching for both arcade games to add to my collection of classics in my quickly shrinking garage. Anyone selling theirs?

Who's more mysterious?

*Orko or Cheech Wizard?*


----------



## Sparkie

Orko.  When is Hollywood gonna revisit the idea of making a new _Masters of the Universe_ movie?

NFL Playoffs or NCAA Tournament?


----------



## Reaver

NFL  Playoffs.

Better for BBQ:

*Hotdogs or Bratwursts?*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Brats of course!

Better Mac n cheese: Original Kraft -OR- Velveeta Shells and Cheese?


----------



## myrddin173

Shells and Cheese!  There was a point in my childhood when I wouldn't eat the other because it was "different" which drove the rest of my family nuts.

broadsword or rapier?


----------



## Reaver

Broadsword. 


*Squirrels or chipmunks?*


----------



## Ireth

Squirrels!

Foxes or coyotes?


----------



## Mindfire

Foxes!

Wolves or Jackals?


----------



## Ireth

Wolves!

Crows or ravens?


----------



## Reaver

Quoth the raven, "Nevermore!"  Does this answer your question?


Quoth The Reaver:

*Poe or Shelley? *


----------



## myrddin173

Poe, ravens are cooler than undead patchwork creatures...

past or future?


----------



## Ireth

Future.

Tennyson or Yeats?


----------



## Steerpike

Yeats.

William Blake or Walt Whitman?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

My Captain WW!


Saturdays or Sundays?


----------



## Reaver

S-A-TUR-D-A-Y NIGHT!!  That gives you all day Sunday to rest and recuperate.



*Frogs or toads?*


----------



## Butterfly

Toads, coz, Frogs always let me down. I used to catch em and kiss em, and get disappointed when they stayed a frog...

Tap water or bottled water?


----------



## Steerpike

Butterfly said:


> Toads, coz, Frogs always let me down. I used to catch em and kiss em, and get disappointed when they stayed a frog...
> 
> Tap water or bottled water?



There are certain frogs, where if you kiss them they might at least appear to be something else for a while. Or are those toads?

Bottled water. Tap around here not so good.

Kool-Aid or Crystal Light?


----------



## Reaver

KOOL-AID to the rescue! OH YEAH!!


*Rabbits or hares?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Rabbits. They're rascally.


*Walter Kovacs* or *Walter Sobcheck*?


----------



## Reaver

Walter Sobcheck, Dude.


*The Jesus or Jackie Treehorn?*


----------



## Phietadix

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Rabbits. ?



What's wrong with hares? wot wot
( Sorry couldn't resist, Redwall fans will understand this.)


----------



## Shockley

Reaver said:


> Walter Sobcheck, Dude.
> 
> 
> *The Jesus or Jackie Treehorn?*



 Jackie Treehorn carries a lot of water in this town.

 Troll 2 or Plan 9 From Outer Space?


----------



## Sparkie

Plan 9, although where Ed Wood movies are concerned I perfer _Bride of the Monster._

_Robin Hood: Men In Tights_ or _Young Frankenstein_ (That's _Franc-en-steen!_)


----------



## Ireth

_Robin Hood: Men in Tights_. But mostly because I haven't seen Young Frankenstein yet.

Sherlock Holmes or John Watson?


----------



## Reaver

Are we talking Robert Downey Jr's Holmes or Basil Rathbone's? Ah, the heck with it. I'll say Holmes.


*
Crocodiles or Alligators?*


----------



## Phietadix

Alligators.

Grilled Cheese or Peanut butter sandwich?


----------



## Reaver

If it's just a plain peanut butter sandwich then I'd have to say grilled cheese.


*Vlad Tepes or Elizabeth Bathory?*


----------



## Ireth

Vlad Tepes.



Reaver said:


> Are we talking Robert Downey Jr's Holmes or Basil Rathbone's? Ah, the heck with it. I'll say Holmes.



Neither, for me. Benedict Cumberbatch all the way. XD And Martin Freeman's Watson.

*The Mummy or Frankenstein's Creature?*


----------



## Sparkie

The Creature, as played by Karloff.  Iconic.

_Them!_ or _The Creature From The Black Lagoon?_


----------



## Reaver

The Creature From The Black Lagoon!


*They Live or I Come in Peace?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I Come in Peace because as soon as I read the word 'they,' I envisioned this:






They DON'T live!




*Dr. Manhattan* or *tits on a bull*?


----------



## Reaver

Tits on a bull because they're more useful.

*
Best representative of the South in the 1970's:

The banjo pickin' inbreds in Deliverance or the Hardesty's in The Texas Chainsaw Massacre?*


----------



## Sparkie

The Deliverance guys.  They had purty mouths.  (I wonder if I'll get in trouble for this one...)

Wallace or Gromit?


----------



## FatCat

Gromit, so misunderstood! 

Microwave burritos or McDonald's!!!?


----------



## Phietadix

McDonalds, Its cheaper.

McDonalds or a Peanutbutter/Jelly sandwich?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

PBJ because, as my dad once said, "Ronald McDonald is a ******* *******."


Speaking of my dad...

*Rorschach* or the *Tin Man*?


BONUS QUESTION: What do either of those guys have to do with my dad?


----------



## Reaver

Rorschach. He has more heart than the Tin Man will ever have.

ANSWER TO THE BONUS QUESTION: Your dad is a superhero who wears a cool mask that constantly changes and beats up bad guys with a mattock handle. And even though there's no axe at the end of it, they call him "The Tin Man".


Since we're on the subject of Tin Men:

*L. Frank Baum or Lewis Carroll?*


----------



## Steerpike

Carroll, definitely.

*Robert W. Chambers or Clark Ashton Smith?*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Smith

Autobot or Deception?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Autobots. I don't know how to drive a decepticon.



Spoiler: answer to bonus question



The Tin Man and Rorschach were both played by actors named Jack Haley. That's my dad's name.



*INT* or *WIS*?


----------



## Phietadix

That's a hard one, I have more INT but I want more WIS (and My Dragon's egg character wants more STR) So I'll go with WIS

STR or CON?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tough call for me as Baldhart is awesome in both areas. But I'd have to go with *CON*.

In-game, it was nice to take a heavy blow, knowing that even if that enemy hit me again with it's max damage, I'd be alive (at 1 HP).

In real life, a high pain threshold is nice in those occasions that you break a bone and it was nice to walk out of a hospital (refusing the wheelchair) a week after a doctor (an expert in her field flown in from Russia) told my parents I'll be dead within days. I used to staff for a LARP, and twice I lifted a (skinny) person over my head just because I was RP'ing a rock creature or a war god's servant and thought "I should be able to lift people when I'm that guy." But performing a feat of strength (not that I'm that big and strong of a guy) is like a parlor trick. Performing a feat of constitution might mean not dying.


Well, their relationship isn't as obvious as the last two pairs, but what the hay?

*DEX* or *CHA*?


----------



## Phietadix

CHA it's important for a knight to have and Matthew has more of it then DEX

STR or CHA?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*CHA*, based on this morning's experience. It's less stressful to "kill with kindness."

(Baldhart, who is twice as strong as she is charismatic, inspires my next D&D-stat-themed question.)


STRong women in fantasy: *STRong woman, physically *or *STRong woman, emotionally*?


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Spoiler: answer to bonus question
> 
> 
> 
> The Tin Man and Rorschach were both played by actors named Jack Haley. That's my dad's name.





Spoiler: answer to bonus question



No offense to your good surname buddy, but I like my answer better.



To answer the question:

STRong woman emotionally. I don't want a gal who's physically stronger than me.


*LAWFUL GOOD OR LAWFUL EVIL?*


----------



## myrddin173

Lawful Evil, my character maybe Lawful Neutral but he definitely has evil tendancies (he is an assassin after all)

Elf or Human?


----------



## Steerpike

myrddin173 said:


> Lawful Evil, my character maybe Lawful Neutral but he definitely has evil tendancies (he is an assassin after all)
> 
> Elf or Human?



Human. Always like them, followed secondarily by dwarves (and who can not like dwarves, after what the faithless elves did to them in the Warhammer setting!).
*
Halflings or Gnomes?*


----------



## Phietadix

Halflings. They're in Lord of the rings

Orcs or Goblins?


----------



## Sparkie

Goblins.  They're funnier.

'Sword and board' or Two handed?


----------



## Reaver

Two handed. The babes dig it and other dudes are jealous.


*Axe or halberd?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Axe, because the word 'axe' sounds cooler than its more combat-effective rival, the halberd.

*Dagger* or *banana peel strategically placed near an open manhole*?


----------



## Reaver

Ooh. Toughie. I'll go with banana peel strategically placed near an open manhole. You can take out an entire platoon of orcs with that setup.


*Strongly worded letter or fish boomerang?*


----------



## Steerpike

The letter, if it's this one:






*Monty Python or The Young Ones?*


----------



## Reaver

Python. No contest.



*Pan flute or didgeridoo?*


----------



## Ireth

Pan flute. Those sound cool.

*Harp or cello?*


----------



## The Writer's Realms

Definitely Cello. 

*Deadpool or Ant-Man?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I would have picked cello, too, because of The Who's "A Quick One." It was the bands early days. They couldn't afford a cello section so they sang, "cello, cello, cello, cello / cello, cello, cello, cello / cello, cello, cello, cello / cello, cello, cello, cello..."

I only say that because I have no reason for picking *Deadpool*.




*XTC* or *Adam Ant*?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Adam Ant because he's hard...must be something inside.

Pencil or Pen?


----------



## Ireth

Pencil, because you can erase it if you make a mistake.

Crayon or colored pencil?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Colored pencil.

*White gold* or *yellow gold*?


----------



## Caged Maiden

gotta be white gold.

Captain Jack Sparrow or Captain Hook?


----------



## Ireth

Captain Jack Sparrow, savvy?

*Cthulhu or Davy Jones?*


----------



## Phietadix

Captain Jack Sparrow

Baldhart or Cadell?


----------



## Ireth

Baldhart, because she's awesome and I don't want to vote for my own guy just because he's mine. XD

*Rydh or Matthew?*


----------



## Reaver

*Looney Toons...*

Hold on. I'm answering the Cthulhu / Davy Jones one because A) it didn't get answered and B) I have no idea who Rydh or Matthew are. My answer is Davy Jones because The Monkees are awesome! They were a huge influence on The Beatles.


*Wile E. Coyote or Ralph Wolf?*









(If you're color-blind then please disregard this question.)​


----------



## Ireth

Ralph Wolf.

*Daffy Duck or Sylvester the Cat?*


----------



## Phietadix

Daffy Duck.

now I'd like to repost Ireth's earlier one.

*Rydh or Matthew?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I won't vote for the character, but for my artwork for the character. I think my artwork for *Matthew* charging is the best one. Hopefully I'll still think so after coloring.


*AAA* or *XXX*?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

AAA purely because it's also the name of one of my favorite songs by Strapping Young Lad.

Death by Pigeons or Death by Drinking small quantities of poison?

(and no death by stereo is not an option )


----------



## Phietadix

Death by Pigeons.

*Death by Pigeons, Death by Drinking small quantities of poison, or Dearh by Stereo?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Death by Stereo* because life's the same as living in stereo. Well, life's the same, except for my shoes.



*Cars* or *They Might Be Giants*?

(BONUS: What does one have to do with the other?)


----------



## Reaver

Cars. I like Mater. He's funny.

Answer to the BONUS QUESTION: They Might Be Giants was started by two guys named John which is your alter-ego's name and Cars has a character named Mater which is your alter-ego's nickname.


*A dead rat or a dead opossum?*


----------



## Phietadix

Dead Oppossum, it might not really be dead

Good or Evil?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

A dead opossum, because that's what he gets for faking it for an oncoming car.

ANSWER TO BONUS QUESTION: Reaver's right.



Spoiler: second best answer



They're bands from Massachusetts that I quoted on previous pages of this thread.




Ninja'd twice within the hour! *EVIL* 'CAUSE I'M A SORE LOSER TO NINJA'ing! GRRRR!

...

WHY DO I SOUND LIKE TONY THE TIGER WHEN I'M IN EVIL MODE?


*Gandalf* or *Soulcatcher*?

BONUS QUESTION: Should I have or shouldn't I have?


----------



## Phietadix

Gandalf, who care if Soulcatcher is suppobly more powerful.
In answer to your bonus question you should have, this thread has no topic.

Spending the day reading Mythic Scribes or Spending the day Writing?


----------



## Ireth

Spending the day writing, and the night reading Mythic Scribes. Who needs sleep?

More annoying to see people get wrong: *Spelling or grammar?*


----------



## Steerpike

Spelling. I don't mind people playing with grammar for stylistic reasons.

*Happy endings or Bittersweet/sad endings?*


----------



## Ireth

Happy endings.

*Big Bad or Bigger Bad?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Big Bad. I interpret this as whether the villain should be powerful (big) enough to challenge the hero or _more_ powerful (bigger) than the hero.

I prefer when the hero and villain are roughly at the same power level. When the villain outclasses the hero, that _can_ work, but... wait. *Am I getting too deep and killing the This or That game *or* is it okay to get deep here*?


----------



## Phietadix

is it okay to get deep here

 Money or Happieness?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Happiness 

Alien or Predator?


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> ANSWER TO BONUS QUESTION: Reaver's right.
> 
> [second best answer]They're bands from Massachusetts that I quoted on previous pages of this thread.



Well, I'm only right because I answered with the best answer, not the obvious one.

To answer the question: Predator.
*
Should I scrape up the dead rat with a shovel and put in the dumpster or should I just leave it for those damn buzzards that keep following me?*

BONUS QUESTION: What movie kicked off the whole Aliens Versus Predator franchise?

Extra credit for whomever can tell in which scene of said movie was the one that started it all.


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> *Am I getting too deep and killing the This or That game *or* is it okay to get deep here*?



You already know the answer to that. If I have to tell you then I'm sending Manimus to your house with a Strip-o-gram. He'll be more than glad to tell you how deep you can get.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Buzzards gotta eat, so why waste your effort?

BONUS: It was the courtroom drama, _People v. Alien Predators_, which was actually an E.T. spin-off about people who sued the government for their overly zealous persecution of an innocent alien who just wanted to go home. I hated the ending, in which the judge ruled in favor of the People, then the townspeople's misdirected cheers were silenced by that sneering government lawyer when he said, "Traditionally, the moniker 'People' refers to the people of the government. _We_ are the People! (sinister grin)" I hate that guy!


*Courtroom Drama* or *Courtroom Reality Show*? (I don't know what genre _People's Court_ belongs to since it predates the vomit-inducing reality shows that have taken over water cooler conversations for more than a decade.)


----------



## FatCat

Courtroom reality show, because going to court is so much fun, why not watch it in your spare time!?

Fine Point or regular Sharpies?


Edit: I can't spell.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fine point.

0.3mm preferred, or 0.05 - 0.1 for finer details like strands of hair or war paint outline.


*Ride of the Valkyries in the Blues Brothers* or *Ride of the Valkyries in the Watchmen*_?_


----------



## Reaver

*
Dim mak (點脈) or five point palm exploding heart technique?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The dim mak.

"That is not the dim mak."

::Breaks a brick over own head to prove a point.::



*Man* or *Jungle*?

(BONUS QUESTION: What soundtracks do these boogies come from?

1 right = 1/2 point
2 right = 2,000,000 points)


----------



## Reaver

The jungle.


BONUS: "Jungle Boogie" by Kool & The Gang was in Pulp Fiction and "I'm Your Boogie Man" by K.C. & The Sunshine Band was in The Crow: City of Angels.

Which is funnier to say when you're being dead serious:

*Farce or Farts?*


BONUS QUESTION: What three things do the aforementioned bands have in common?


----------



## Sparkie

Farts.  Funny to say anytime, moreso when dead serious.  Just watch _Caddyshack_ if you don't believe me.

BONUS:  They Suck!

EARLIER BONUS:  _Predator 2,_ when Danny Glover walks into the spaceship and sees the Alien trophy skull mounted on the wall.

Which movie would you rather see remade: *Creature From The Black Lagoon* or *Touch Of Evil?*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I would have to say creature because I've never seen the 

Lotr films or books?

Bonus: I can't really think of one yet I still demand an answer and you better get it right!


----------



## Phietadix

Books, but the movies were good to.

*The Battle of Five Armies or The Battle of Pelennor Fields?*


----------



## Phietadix

And in answer to the bonus question: Jabberwockey


----------



## Reaver

Sparkie said:


> BONUS:  They Suck!
> 
> EARLIER BONUS:  _Predator 2,_ when Danny Glover walks into the spaceship and sees the Alien trophy skull mounted on the wall.



1,000,000 points for answering the Predator question correctly but -5,000,000 for saying that K.C. & Kool suck.

To answer the question: Pelennor Fields.  

The correct answer to Vortex's bonus is milksteak (boiled of course) and raw jellybeans.

* Dragon Ballz: ambiguously gay or not?*


----------



## Sparkie

I don't see anything ambiguous about _Dragon Ball Z._  Take that how you will.  

Groucho Marx or Don Rickles?

BONUS QUESTION:  What do they have in common?


----------



## Reaver

Sparkie said:


> I don't see anything ambiguous about _Dragon Ball Z._  Take that how you will.



It's Dragon Ball Z? I always thought it was Dragon Ballz because that's what they were looking for. The name and the reason they even wanted dragon balls was always the ambiguously gay part to me.


To answer: Groucho Marx. At least there's a cure for that.  Confused? See my answer to your BONUS QUESTION.

BONUS QUESTION ANSWER: Both of these are the names of venereal diseases in Kazakhstan.
For example: "My cousin Milosh contracted bad case of groucho marx from prostitute and is at clinic to get shot of penicillin."

Better steak:
*
Dolphin or Whale?*


----------



## Phietadix

Whale, since a dolphin is a whale.

and since my question was Skipped I'll post it again
*The Battle of Five Armies or The Battle of Pelennor Fields? * (If you don't know what these are, Shame on you and read some Tolkien.)


----------



## Ireth

I think it was answered already, but *The Pelennor Fields.*

Better song from The Hobbit movie: *Misty Mountains or Blunt the Knives?*


----------



## Phietadix

Oh I most have missed that reaver answered the question because he had so much other stuff in his post.
And in answer to your question: *Blunt the Knives*

Elijah or Elisha?


----------



## Steerpike

Blunt the Knives.

Best song about Tolkien's works:

*Battle of Evermore or Nightfall?*






or 

Led Zeppelin The Battle of Evermore - YouTube


----------



## Steerpike

((Ninjae'd!))

Elisha 

Previous question re-posed.


----------



## Reaver

Phietadix said:


> Whale, since a dolphin is a whale.



The order Cetacea includes whales, dolphins, and porpoises. It has 88 living species, divided into the suborders Odontoceti (the toothed whales, including dolphins and porpoises) and Mysticeti (the baleen whales).

In short, my question was a culinary question, not biology, but thanks all the same.

Answering Steerpike: The Battle of Evermore because of its LOTR references.


Best rib meat:

*Manatee or dugong?*


----------



## FatCat

Dugong, it sounds more exotic, and thus is more 'exquisite'. 

One wish that lasts forever or a thousand wishes that last a day?


----------



## Phietadix

One wish that lasts forever

Televisoin or the Internet?


----------



## Ireth

The internet.

A life without color or a life without music?


----------



## FatCat

A life without color. 

Snails or Frog's legs?


----------



## Phietadix

Snails.

Aslan or Gandalf?


----------



## Mindfire

Aslan. Because Lawful Good doesn't mean Lawful Safe.


_Transformers 2_ or _Battleship_?


----------



## Phietadix

Battle Ship

"I Have a bad feeling about this." or "May the Force be with you."?


----------



## Ireth

"May the Force be with you."

Anduril or a lightsaber?


----------



## Reaver

Lightsaber. You can't vaporize people with a sword.

*
Teela or She-Ra?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

After consulting an image search (all clean images and no weird ones, for the record) the verdict goes to Teela.

*The power of Gray Skull* or *the power of apples*?


----------



## Reaver

The power of apples because the Power of Gray Skull turns ambiguously gay princes named Adam into homoerotic superheroes named He-Man.


*Worst roadkill:

Dead cow or dead horse?*


----------



## Phietadix

Dead horse. you can always eat the Cow.

Ice Cream or Frozen Yougert?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ice cream.

And you're new, Phietadix, so you ain't seen this yet.

*The Power of Apples* or *The Power of Meat*?


----------



## Mindfire

Apples. I'm a vegetarian.

Dexter or Jimmy Neutron?


----------



## Phietadix

Dexter. (Odd that I just watched that movie)

*Better Knight:
Cadell or Matthew?*


----------



## Sparkie

Cadell.  Tough choice here, since Matthew better fits my personal concept of a 'Knight.'  I picture him on horseback, charging with his spear.  But Cadell has an interesting backstory that's been fairly well laid out so far.  So, again, Cadell.

Sharpie or highlighter?


----------



## Phietadix

Highlighter

*More Interesting to Read
Baldhart or Ankari?*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Not really sure I understand your question but I'll say Ankari why not?

Immortality (by whatever way you wish to define it) or the power to do literally whatever you wanted for a single day but then die. And I'm talking full out God mode do whatever you want except you have to die within twenty four hours no exceptions.


----------



## Phietadix

Androxine Vortex said:


> Not really sure I understand your question but I'll say Ankari why not?
> 
> Immortality (by whatever way you wish to define it) or the power to do literally whatever you wanted for a single day but then die. And I'm talking full out God mode do whatever you want except you have to die within twenty four hours no exceptions.



To answer your question Immortality.
My question preveious was: in the Dragons Egg RPG who's post are more intresting Baldhart (Legendary Sidekick's Character) or Ankari (Ankari's Character). And now the next question.

*Paul or Apollos?*


----------



## Sparkie

Phietadix said:


> *Paul or Apollos?*



Is he who waters greater than he who plants?  Who knows.  God keeps making it grow.  If I have to choose I choose Paul.  He wrote a lot of letters.

Margaret Mitchell or Harper Lee?


----------



## Reaver

Harper Lee. Even though she only wrote one book, it's an amazing one.



*Tomax or Xamot?*


Five points to whoever thinks these two were a genius marketing ploy by Hasbro.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

To max. It's more 80s, as in "Grody *to* the *max*!"


I think so. 5 pts. please.

Fun fact: my dad was a major supplier for the evil forces of Cobra. I'm not kidding. Hasbro made G.I. Joe in-house but outsourced Cobra. That black helicopter—the Cobra F.A.N.G.—was the first product manufactured by Apple Pattern Co.


*
Grody to the max *or *gag me with a spoon*?


----------



## Sparkie

Gag me with a spoon.  I always liked the way it sounded, if not the mental picture.

_Master and Commander_ or _Pirates of the Caribbean?_


----------



## KellyB

_Master and Commander_

PC or Mac?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Mac. If not for the snow storm keeping me home, this answer would have easily gone the other way.

*McIn​tosh* or *Courtland*?

BONUS QUESTION: Did you choose the apple that's better for eating, or the one that's better for making pie?


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I think so. 5 pts. please.
> 
> Fun fact: my dad was a major supplier for the evil forces of Cobra. I'm not kidding. Hasbro made G.I. Joe in-house but outsourced Cobra. That black helicopter—the Cobra F.A.N.G.—was the first product manufactured by Apple Pattern Co.



Five points awarded and mad street cred for having the coolest dad ever! 


To answer the question:

McIntosh.  Answer to the BONUS QUESTION: The McIntosh is great for both.

*
Shogun Warriors or Voltron?*


----------



## Phietadix

Shogun Warriors

This or That or Kill This Thread?
Bonus Question: Would it good to ask real theological questions in This or That or would that be a bad idea?


----------



## Mindfire

Phietadix said:


> Shogun Warriors
> 
> This or That or Kill This Thread?
> Bonus Question: Would it good to ask real theological questions in This or That or would that be a bad idea?



This or That.

And I'm gonna say bad idea.

Doom or Destruction?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

[doing the mod thing] Yeah... theological discussions don't work out too well here. There's a why-Black-Dragon-asked-me-to-be-a-mod story that goes with it, but let's just trust Mindfire's answer to the bonus question and leave it at that.

[answering the question] *Destruction*. I like things breaking, but no one has to die for that to happen. The Kool-Aid Man walking through a brick wall is good, clean, fun destruction.

[asking one] Whose voice do you read "OHH YEAAAHHHH" in: *The Kool-Aid Man*'s or *Macho Man Randy Savage*'s?


----------



## Reaver

Kool-Aid's. 


Best answer to a question:
*
Yes or No?*

BONUS QUESTION: What's the question?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Yes.

The question was: "Would you like some tea?"


*The blue pill* or *the green tea*?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Both not an option? Buffy.

DeepStar Six or Seaquest DSV?


----------



## Phietadix

Legendary Sidekick said:


> The question was: "Would you like some tea?"



I'd love some tea.


----------



## WyrdMystic

Yikes...missed some pages.

Blue pill...don't like tea.

Repeat - DeepStar Six or Seaquest?


----------



## Phietadix

Seaquest DSV

Earth Bending or Water Bending?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Phietadix said:


> Seaquest DSV
> 
> Earth Bending or Water Bending?



Water bending...erosion baby, no contest.

Omnipotence or Omniscience?


----------



## Mindfire

WyrdMystic said:


> Water bending...erosion baby, no contest.
> 
> Omnipotence or Omniscience?



Tough one. Power without knowledge is a disaster waiting to happen, but there are some things in this world I'd rather not know about... I'd say omniscience takes it by a hair.

Dragon or Phoenix?


----------



## Ireth

Phoenix.

Boggart or Dementor?


----------



## Reaver

Dementor because those things are kinda scary.  Boggarts...not so much. My worst fear was realized last March.


*
Winning or Losing?*


----------



## FatCat

Losing, because I'm that edgy. 

Fate or Free-will?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Fate. Free will is the illusion of choice.

Hoedown or Hootenanny?


----------



## Sparkie

Hoedown!

_Swing your partner with a chain

'Cause love is best when there's sweet pain

Do-si-do_

Rednecks or hillbillies?

BONUS:  What's the difference between the two?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hillbillies because the word itself is a poem.

BONUS: Jeff Foxworthy never makes jokes about hillbillies. Would you?

_*Dueling Banjos*_ or *Guitar Hero Duel*?


----------



## Reaver

Dueling banjos because it's Sparkie's favorite song. 



*Dark Ninja *





*or  Buzz Bee?*








BONUS QUESTIONS:  What game are these characters from and what do they have to do with Legendary Sidekick? (Five points for each correct answer.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dark ninja for his camouflage technique (a blanket that matches the floor tiles perfectly—though of course it's just a black outline of an invisible rectangle).

The answer to the bonus question is… oh, this one's not meant for me to answer.

*Bert in a disco suit* or *Count von Count singing opera with a singing number 8*?

BONUS QUESTION: What have I been doing for the past 2 hours?


----------



## Phietadix

Count von Count singing opera with a singing number 8

and to answer the bonus question: You've been reading Mythic Scribes and wondering why no one's been posting much . . . or am I the only one who is doing that. Anyway

Gyros or Spaghetti and meatsauce?

Bonus Question: What do the two have in common?
Bonus Question 2: What was the answer to the bonus question in post #555?


----------



## Ireth

Gyros.

Lasagna or pasta alfredo?

(sorry, I have no idea of either bonus question.)


----------



## Phietadix

Lasagna

Chili or Tacos?


----------



## Ireth

Tacos.

Veggies and dip or taco chips and salsa?


----------



## Phietadix

taco chips and salsa of course

*Best to dip with chips
Quackamole, Salsa, or Sour Cream?*


----------



## Ireth

Salsa.

*Better dip for veggies: Ranch or dill?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Chips ans salsa. Ninja'd. Ranch.

#556 bonus - I was watching a live performance of Sesame Street with my wife and daughters. Bert in a white disco suit and the singing 8 were both awesome.



*Cape Cod chips* or *Tostitos*?


----------



## Phietadix

Mission Chips of course. (That brand should have been an option)

Ninjas or Samuri?


----------



## Mindfire

Phietadix said:


> Mission Chips of course. (That brand should have been an option)
> 
> Ninjas or Samuri?



Ninjas. Because there's no such thing as "Samuri". 

Dusk or Dawn?


----------



## Ireth

Dusk.

Starlight or moonlight?


----------



## Phietadix

Mindfire said:


> Ninjas. Because there's no such thing as "Samuri".
> 
> Dusk or Dawn?



Sorry properly  spelt Samurai.
To answer your question: Dawn

Chili or Soup?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Soup. There are so many soups. The Chinese have dessert shops that sell sweet soups. I'll take my girls to a dessert shop in Hong Kong when they visit their cousins this summer. For now, we have homemade sweet soup. My wife and mother-in-law can make it just as good as the shops'.

Speaking of Chinese food…

*Stinky tofu* or *thousand-year-old egg*?

(For me, this is extremely easy, because while both are known in Hong Kong for being scary to white guys foreigners, I find one of these is actually delicious.)


BONUS: What is the first sign _for me_ that the new thing I'm about to bite for the first time will definitely taste terrible?


----------



## Reaver

Thousand-year-old egg.

Answer to Bonus: I really don't want to say because there's the right answer and then there's the funny one.

*
Polka dots or Paisley?*


----------



## Phietadix

Paisley

Playing This or That in This or That *or* Playing This or That in Kill this Thread?


----------



## Reaver

Playing This or That in Kill This Thread. Just because we can.

*
McDonald's or Burger King?*


----------



## Phietadix

McDonalds, It's cheap and super low quailty, but Burger King is just super low quailty.

One day with tea or a thousand years without it?


----------



## Reaver

One day with it. No contest. I like tea. But only when I make it or when I actually watch someone else making it. Don't ask why.


Best antihero:

*Batman or The Punisher?*


----------



## Mindfire

Reaver said:


> One day with it. No contest. I like tea. But only when I make it or when I actually watch someone else making it. Don't ask why.
> 
> 
> Best antihero:
> 
> *Batman or The Punisher?*



Whether or not Batman is really an anti-hero depends on the writer. But I choose him anyway. Cause he's Batman.

Best manipulative psychopath: 

*The Joker* or *Jim Moriarty (BBC's Sherlock)*


----------



## WyrdMystic

The Joker....he funny.

Chalk or cheese?


----------



## The Tourist

Cheese if it's made in Wisconsin.  The rest of it tastes like chalk.

Peace here, or war for the rest of the world.


----------



## Phietadix

It sounds like if theres peace here than theres nor war anywhere else, its' a win win. Based on your post's wording.

Water or H20?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Water...H2O was a rubbish movie.

D4 or D12?


----------



## The Tourist

Phietadix said:


> It sounds like if theres peace here than theres nor war anywhere else, its' a win win. Based on your post's wording.



My bad.  I meant peace here if it meant a world constantly at war.  Not a far stretch of imagination now.  I opened an issue of Soldier of Fiction once (I was bored at B&N while my wife putzed) and they opined that there were an average of 39 wars and armed border disputes happening every day.  We take our borders with Canada and Mexico for granted--smuggling is the biggest problem.

It's a personal agenda. We write about wars and weapons, and we do so in fiction because it sells quite well.  But none of us would really like to live in the worlds we create.


----------



## Sparkie

WyrdMystic said:


> Water...H2O was a rubbish movie.
> 
> D4 or D12?



D12.  Higher risk, higher reward.

Yahtzee or Farkel?


----------



## Ireth

Yahtzee.

Dice or cards?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Ireth said:


> Yahtzee.
> 
> Dice or cards?



Cards...more fun can be had with a deck of cards....like being caught cheating at a poker table and being dragged into the back office to be beaten with a sock full of billiard balls before having your ear sliced off and being thrown in the gutter.....ahhhh, fun times.

Flux Capacitor or Interrossiter?


----------



## Reaver

Flux Capacitor, but only if you have Mr. Fusion to provide the 1.21 gigawatts necessary to achieve time travel.

*
Mr. Fusion or Plutonium?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Mr. Fusion. @#%* gas prices, that's why.

*Mr. Coffee* or *Mr. T*​?


----------



## Phietadix

Mr. T, Coffes not good for you. Drink milk and you'll become big and strong like me.

H.M. Murdock or Face?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Mr. Fusion. @#%* gas prices, that's why.
> 
> *Mr. Coffee* or *Mr. T*​?



Mr. Coffee. I pity the fool who chooses Mr T.

Green Eggs and Ham or Eggs, Bacon, Spam, Eggs and Spam?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Green Eggs and Ham.

a) because the "thousand-year-old egg" is green, so I know it's safe to eat
b) because in the alternative, I'm served Spam twice. I don't wanna be spammed by Spam!


*Spammed by actual Spam* or *trolled by actual trolls*?


----------



## Sparkie

I'll go with Spam by Spam.  If I were trolled, I'd need a flaming blade.

_Stand By Me_ or _The Goonies?_


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Then the troll would be flamed by flame. But that's flaming sword flaming, not chat-room flaming, so there's no irony. Just fire.

Anyway, _Goonies!_ Reason: I don't remember any _Stand By Me_ video games. (I had C64 _Goonies_ and borrowed the NES version from a friend. Each had its own version of the Cyndi Lauper song.)


*Cindy* or *Cyndi*? (Really, Lauper… WTF! Learn to spell your own name.)

BONUS QUESTION: Which "Cindy" were you pitting against Cyndi Lauper?


----------



## Sparkie

Cindy.  As in (BONUS) the song _Cindy:_

_Get along home, Cindy, Cindy

Get along home, Cindy, Cindy

Get along home, Cindy, Cindy

I'll marry you sometime..._

Ragtime or Bluegrass?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

First, for Phietadix who ninja'd WyrdMystic: Murdock because he KO'd Mr. T with a headbutt. It made a *bong* sound.

Now, for Sparkie 'cause it's his turn: Bluegrass, assuming that's like _O Brother Where Art Thou_ music.


*Gandolfini's death scene in The Man Who Wasn't There* or *Gandolfini's maybe-death in The Sopranos*?

BONUS: When I saw _The Man Who Wasn't There_, how many people laughed very, very loudly when Gandolfini's character was stabbed in the throat?


----------



## Reaver

Gandolfini's maybe-death in The Sopranos.

Answer to Bonus: Everyone except you. You were the only one who felt pity for that character. Pffft, who am I kidding? I bet you laughed so hard you nearly pissed yourself.


Bigger shock:

*Henry Blake's death on M.A.S.H. or The Fonz coming out of the closet?*

BONUS: When did the U.S. Army stop using M.A.S.H. units and why?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Reaver said:


> Answer to Bonus: Everyone except you. You were the only one who felt pity for that character. Pffft, who am I kidding? I bet you laughed so hard you nearly pissed yourself.


It was me and one other friend who laughed like crazy at that scene. The rest of the audience—including my other friends—sat in stunned silence as Gandolfini's character gargled on his own blood, trying to finish his sentence. I'm glad the only other person to find that hilarious was in our party, so when asked "Why laugh at that?" I had an ally.

*The Fonz.*

BONUS: When Clinton's D.A.D.T. policy was enacted. Reason: because Blake died and the Fonz came out, so General So-and-So said, "Different world, different units" before saluting the entire U.S. Army and marching off into the sunset singing Y.M.C.A.


_*Pac Man Fever*_ or *The Entire WWF Singing "Na Na Na Gonna Have a Good Time"*?

BONUS (FOR NEW MEMBERS ONLY): Which MS mod is most likely to wanna beat the living crap out of the _World Wildlife Foundation_ for stealing the initials "WWF" from the better-known _World Wrestling Federation_ though litigation under the grounds of the I-had-it-first clause?

Disclaimer: He might not actually care. I never heard him complain about this, so yeah, I'm putting words in somebody's mouth.


----------



## Reaver

PAC MAN FEVER! Thirty two years later and I'm still goin' outta my mind!


Bummer that I can't answer the BONUS.


*Quest For Fire or Quest for Tires?*


BONUS: What time does my flight leave tomorrow?


----------



## The Tourist

Tires.  

I wear them out regularly on my bikes, and the joke is that H-D stands for "hundreds of dollars."


Smith an Wesson, or Colt?


----------



## Reaver

The Tourist said:


> Smith an Wesson, or Colt?



Did you mean Smith and Wesson? If not, it's "Smith _*a*_ Wesson." Although I'm not quite sure what a wesson is and why one would want to smith it.

If you're referring to firearms, I prefer Colt.


*Imps or gremlins?*


----------



## Ireth

Imps.

*Selkies or Kelpies?*


----------



## The Tourist

Kelpies

Only because I like mermaids.

@Reaver, yes I meant Smith and Wesson.  I prefer Colts in automatics.  I'm a 1911 fan, hooked on Tussy Customs.

I prefer SW revolvers, the N-frames.  I had a Python, just like a whiny uptown daddy's girl.  Expensive to run, always in the shop, and addicted to only one reload.


Wrangler or HD jeans?


----------



## Ireth

HD.



The Tourist said:


> Kelpies
> 
> Only because I like mermaids.



Of the two, Selkies are actually closer to mermaids, only they're half-seal instead of half-fish. Kelpies turn into horses.

*Force choke or Vulcan nerve pinch?*


----------



## Phietadix

Force choke, becauce, unless I'm mistaken, it should be Vulcan NECK pinch

Green tea or Regular Tea?


----------



## Ireth

Phietadix said:


> Force choke, becauce, unless I'm mistaken, it should be Vulcan NECK pinch
> 
> Green tea or Regular Tea?



Regular tea. And thanks for the correction. ^^

*Hot tea or iced tea?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Green. I think of regular tea of being black tea, and that's about the only tea I don't like. But I haven't tried Italian teas, so who knows what I'd think if I tried all teas. Maybe regular wouldn't seem so bad…


*Ice tea* or *rice tea*?



*Hot*. Because I didn't think to ask about hot tea when I was getting ninja'd.

*Kansas City, Kansas* or *Kansas the band*?


(They say if you get ninja'd by an avatar that resembles the Wicked Witch of the West, you have to write "Kansas" three times in the same sentence to avoid getting cursed.

Who's 'they' you ask? Me and someone who read the above sentence aloud.)


----------



## Phietadix

Kanas City. Because It's partially in Missouri. And kansas is boring.

Ice tea or Rice tea?


----------



## Ireth

Ice tea. Rice tea sounds odd.

*Caramel or toffee?*


----------



## Phietadix

Caramel.

Cane Sugar or Corn 'Sugar'


----------



## FatCat

Corn sugar.

chocolate or peanut butter?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Chocolate....I don't care much for peanuts.

Biscuits or cake?


----------



## Phietadix

Biscuits

Biscuits in Gravy, Biscuits in Chocolate Gravy, or Biscuits with Butter?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

3 choices? I better pick chocolate.

*Dark* or *extra dark*?


----------



## Phietadix

If this is referring to Chocolate: Milk if not. Extra Dark

Ice Cream or Tea?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tea. If I were 20 pounds lighter and it wasn't snowing, I'd go with ice cream.

*Gourmet coffee with whipped cream* or *cup o' Joe drowned in sugar*?


----------



## Phietadix

Gourmet coffee with whipped cream. it would be awful if CupofJoe drowned

Tea or Gourmet Coffe with Whipped cream?


----------



## Ireth

Tea.

Mocha or frappuccino?


----------



## Phietadix

Mocha

Avatar the Last Airbender or The Legend of Korra?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Avatar the Last Airbender cartoon - not movie.

Old Thundercats or New Thundercats?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The one with the theme song:

_Thunder thunder / thunder thunder / cats / …
Thunder thunder / thunder thunder / cats / … _


*G.I. Joe PSA* or *Transformers PSA*?


----------



## Reaver

G.I. Joe PSA. (Here's the worst one or is it the best one? You decide. *WARNING* Bad words in this PSA.)







*Squirtle or Charizard?*


----------



## Reaver

Phietadix said:


> I'd love some *tea*.





Phietadix said:


> One day with *tea *or a thousand years without it?





Phietadix said:


> Green *tea* or Regular *Tea*?





Phietadix said:


> Ice *tea* or Rice *tea*?






Phietadix said:


> Ice Cream or *Tea*?





Phietadix said:


> *Tea* or Gourmet Coffe with Whipped cream?




Do you work for the East India Company? Wait a minute...Phietadix is just an anagram for I'd phix tea!


----------



## The Tourist

Reaver said:


> Do you work for the East India Company?



Well, let's test your hypothesis.  I'll mention something he likes and something I like.  

Tea, or Harley T-shirt?


----------



## Phietadix

I've considered making a tea based magic system


----------



## The Tourist

...ahhh, you were right...


----------



## Phietadix

Anyway the answer to your question is of course tea.

Books or Movies?


----------



## Sparkie

A great book *always* beats a great movie.

Maleficent as a dragon or Jafar as a giant cobra?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Jafar. I really want my kids to see that, whenever Disney gets around to releasing whatever anniversary version they'll come up with next.

*Brilliant marketing* or *greed at the expense of children*?


----------



## Devor

Brilliant Marketing.  The Disney vault keeps their movies alive for the next generation.  Of course, Greed at the Expense of Children's Parents wasn't listed.  Neither was _last remaining effort at pretending Disney Studios still produces quality films._  Even their recent big success, _Wreck it Ralph_, had "Thanks for all the input from our friends at Pixar!" listed in the credits.

Coolest incarnation of Mickey:  Kingdom Hearts 2 or Phantasia?


----------



## Sparkie

Do you mean Fantasia?  The movie, right?  If so then yea, I pick that one.  It manages to capture Mickey's naive innocence while showing a side of him not seen till that point.

Cold snap or heat wave?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Cold snap....snow is fun!!

This or that?


----------



## The Tourist

This.

"That" might never arrive.


----------



## Phietadix

Ha! No question you I can post one of my own!

Sokka or Iroh?


----------



## The Tourist

Sokka

She's like me.  Tries hard, her mouth gets her into trouble.

Kielbasa or salsiccia?


----------



## Mindfire

Sokka is a dude...


----------



## The Tourist

You mean the cartoon is that androgynous?  Yikes...


----------



## Mindfire

The Tourist said:


> You mean the cartoon is that androgynous?  Yikes...



Androgenous? What are you...













He is obviously a boy. His voice is masculine. Katara explicitly calls him her brother. He kisses a girl in the show. _On screen._ *TWICE.* 















What exactly about his gender is unclear?


----------



## The Tourist

No, no.  The padawan on Clone Wars...


----------



## Mindfire

The Tourist said:


> No, no.  The padawan on Clone Wars...



... That's *Ahsoka.* And yes, she is a girl. But *Sokka*, who the question was about, is a character from Avatar: The Last Airbender.


----------



## The Tourist

Never mind, I just Bing'ed it and you're right.

Hey, you guys are lucky I know any modern trivia...LOL


----------



## Mindfire

It's okay. Everyone has their moments.


----------



## Phietadix

Again

Sokka or Iroh


----------



## Mindfire

Iroh. Because he was already awesome when Sokka was learning how to be.

Tea party or Tea Party?


----------



## Phietadix

Tea Party, Remember tea is the answer to life, the universe, and everything

Math or Science?


----------



## Mindfire

Phietadix said:


> Tea Party, Remember tea is the answer to life, the universe, and everything
> 
> Math or Science?



Science.

I actually played a trick on you there. But politics is banned, so all I'll say is that you should choose your allies more carefully. :tongue:


*worldwide gas shortage* or *death of the internet*?


----------



## Phietadix

Worldwide gas shortage, that way we still have Mythic Scribes and all it's time wasting distractions.

Now that I figured out the true meaning of your question:
*What to do with Mindfire?
Burning at the Stake or Drowning?*


----------



## Sparkie

Gospel of Matthew chapter 18, verse 6.

_The Sandlot_ or _Bend It Like Beckham?_


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The Sandlot because it doesn't have the name of a famous athlete attached to it, so it's just about kids playing a game.


*Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden *or *"Heeeey, this looks like a kids game!"*?

BONUS: Who did I quote?


----------



## Mindfire

The second one, because the first is an urban myth. And my guess for the bonus would be Fonzy.

*Battle Cry* or *Sneak Attack*?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Battle Cry. Barbarians aren't subtle (and that's what I'm playing in the Dragon's Egg RPG).

BONUS ANSWER = Larry Fine (when seeing golfers were all wearing shorts)
*

Peter Piper*,* Peter Pan* or *the Pipes of Pan*?

BONUS: Of the three, which is the best at luring children according to Spinal Tap?


----------



## Sheilawisz

Peter Piper, I really love their pizza!!

*Flying broomstick*, or *flying carpet*?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Carpet...more room for passengers.

Pizza or Pasta?


----------



## Devor

Pasta . . . _on your Pizza_.  Do they do that outside of NYC?

Crackers or Chips?


----------



## Phietadix

Crackers, I've had pasta on my pizza

This or That?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

We've already done that...so this.

Night or morning?


----------



## Sparkie

In the words of Brother Ray:

_Oh the night time

Is the right time..._



Jackie Wilson or Sam Cooke?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I love the scene in the Blues Brothers when they play _Soothe Me,_ by Sam Cooke. I had to go out of my way to download it from iTunes since it's not on the Blues Brothers soundtrack.

*Doing sit-ups while holding a baby* or *doing push-ups with kids sitting on your back*?


----------



## Sheilawisz

The push-ups, they are a much better exercise than sit-ups!!

*Battlestar Galactica* or *Imperial Star Destroyer*? (in battle!)


----------



## Phietadix

Imperial Star Destroyer

Bite or Claw?


----------



## Sparkie

I enjoy both, actually...

Wait!  Wrong forum!  Um, um, bite!  No, claw!  Oh, why is this so hard?  Um, bite.  Yes.  Yes, definintely bite.  I'm sure this time...  I think.

Up north or down south?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Up north. I miss my northern home (wow I sound like a Viking or something right now)

Sun or Moon?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Moon - I'n a night person

Bill or Ted?


----------



## Sparkie

Ted.  Excellent!

Woody or Buzz?


----------



## Devor

Buzz.  A good Margarita, couple of beers, glass of wine . . . 

Brave or Shrek?


----------



## FatCat

Shrek, but then again I never saw Brave. 

Which would you rather have to fight (to the death!): 

Ten turtles toting titanium shells and automated taser turrets, or four ferrets who can use the force.


----------



## Phietadix

Ten turtles toting titanium shells and automated taser turrets.

Fighting to the Death or Fighting to the Pain?


----------



## CupofJoe

Fighting to the Death!!!

Humphrey Bogart or Errol Flynn?


----------



## Sparkie

Bogey.  He's great in _Treasure of the Sierra Madre_ and _Casablanca,_ to name just a couple.  Errol Flynn was very good in _The Adventures of Robin Hood,_ but there's not much else I like him in.

Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford?


----------



## Reaver

Joan. Way hotter.


*Bea Arthur or Betty White?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Betty. Way hotter.


*Flying Scooters* or *Robot Maids*?


----------



## Chime85

Flying Scooters! It's the closest to the back to the future hoverboards out of the two.

From the influence of another thread in Chit Chat, Spiders or Scorpions?


----------



## FatCat

Elephants or ants?


----------



## CupofJoe

Elephants! they can pack their own luggage.

Rom Com or Zom Com?


----------



## Ireth

Zom-rom-com! XD

Lamb or veal?


----------



## Devor

Lamb.  "Like lambs to the slaughter."  I can pretend I'm a psychopath.

Better villain:  Psychopath or Sociopath?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Psychos are more fun.

*Conan* or *Gandalf*?


----------



## Ankari

How could you even compare?  *Conan!*

*Griffins* or *Manticores*?


----------



## Devor

Griffins

Gravel or Mulch?


----------



## Chime85

Gravel, the word mulch just sounds so vile.

Boils or warts?


----------



## Phietadix

Boils

Which is worse
Ceasing to Exist or an Eternity of Pain?


----------



## Devor

Ceasing to exist; you get used to pain.

Better Memes:  LOTR or Star Wars?


----------



## Ireth

One does not simply compare LOTR and Star Wars memes. Buuuut I'll have to say LOTR.

The Dark Crystal or Labyrinth?


----------



## Phietadix

The Dark Crystal

Yoda or Obi-Wan


----------



## Sparkie

Yoda.  No contest.

Better Weird Al Yankovic *Star Wars* parody song:  "Yoda" or "The Saga Begins"?


----------



## Reaver

Yoda. I f**king hate ANYTHING that's associated with Episodes I, II and III.

Worst idea ever:

KNIGHT RIDER ON ICE or THE STAR WARS HOLIDAY SPECIAL?


----------



## PlotHolio

Knight Rider on Ice.

Worst Batman Villain:

*The Crazy Quilt* or *The Penny Plunderer*?


----------



## Devor

Well, the concept of Penny Plunderer kind of merged into Two-Face, who isn't so bad.  But Crazy Quilt was Robin's enemy, and that's pathetic.  So, Crazy Quilt.

Heath Ledger or Mark Hamil? *D'oh!  Done already!*

Better movie potential:  Green Arrow or Batman Beyond?


----------



## Sparkie

The whole Batman thing has been done to death, at this point.  Same with Spider-man.  I'd like something different, and Green Arrow has the potential to be different.

Billiards or Bowling?


----------



## Ireth

Bowling.

Ketchup or catsup?


----------



## Phietadix

Ketchup, I've always called it that. Plus if you say you're eating something that includes cat in the name it might anger the godess of cats

Flying or Falling in style


----------



## Devor

Falling in Style.

Your army is being overwhelmed, which order do you give:  "Flee for your lives!" or "Advance to the Rear"?


----------



## Ireth

"Advance to the rear!"

Which would you rather face alone: Fluffy the Three-headed Dog, or the Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog?


----------



## Phietadix

Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog. That is assuming of course that I have the Holy Hand grenade of Antioch

Wasting time reading Mythic Scribes or Wasting time doing watching televison.?


----------



## Sparkie

*Both!*  Or am I the only one who does that?

Tim the Enchanter or Miracle Max?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Greetings, Tim the Enchanter.

*An African swallow* or… *A DUCK!*


----------



## Phietadix

An African swallow, but they are non-migrational you know.

More Quetoable movie
Monty Python and the Holy Grail or The Princess Bride?


----------



## Reaver

Monty Python. The R.O.U.S. are no match for The Beast of Caer Bannog!


NAUGHTIUS MAXIMUS or ULTIMUS MANIMUS?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Naughtius Maximus...I've a good friend in Wome called....anyway...

Sillius Soddus or Bwian?


----------



## Reaver

WELEASE BWIAN!!!


HARLEY QUINN or WONDER GIRL?


----------



## PlotHolio

Harley Quinn.

Best Iklaxian: PlotHolio or Kim Jong-un?


----------



## Mindfire

What on earth is this "iklaxian" word you keep using? Even _Google_ doesn't recognize it.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Based on Mindfire's reply, PlotHolio is the best Iklaxian because he actually knows what it is?

*Foolish supra genius* or *wise idiot*?


----------



## Phietadix

Foolish supra genius, Wise idiot is almost contradictiory.

Zoological Garden or Zoo?


----------



## CupofJoe

Zoological Garden

Arizona or New Mexico?


----------



## Devor

Phoenix.

Rich and fat or poor and healthy?


----------



## Ophiucha

Rich and fat. 
(If my weight was beginning to become a health concern, I could just pay for lipo. )

Cheese and wine or chicken wings and beer?


----------



## PlotHolio

Chicken wings and beer.

Ice Powers or Fire Powers?


----------



## Mindfire

FIRE POWERS!!! >:]

Brainwashing: subtle or traumatic? 

(btw this is an actual question I'm trying to figure out for my WIP. PM me if you'd like to be a good Samaritan. :] For rep points!)


----------



## Devor

Brainwashing:  Eek!  _Break, comfort, repeat._

Justice League coming to Netflix:  _Awesome or M'eh?_


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

M'eh.

*Magic Sword* or *Magic Words*?


----------



## CupofJoe

*Magic Sword*

*Fountain Pen* or *Quill and ink*?


----------



## Ireth

A fountain pen... made out of a quill. XD I've done that a time or two. With ballpoint pens, but yeah.

Black pens or blue pens?


----------



## Mindfire

Black

Sea or Sky?


----------



## advait98

Sky. The world beyond enthuses and mesmerizes me.

Peace or Chaos?


----------



## FatCat

Peace, only because who know's how that'll come about  

Which is scarier, Cows or Oxen?


----------



## Nihal

Cows!

Coffee or Chocolate?


----------



## Devor

Mocha?  Okay, who'm I kidding.  Chocolate.

Ebook or Print?


----------



## Ireth

Print

Hardcover or Paperback?


----------



## FatCat

Paperback, 30 bucks for a book, c'mon now...

Fight or Flight?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Round 2… FIGHT!!

*Kung Fu Panda* or *Hong Kong Phooey*?


----------



## Devor

Kung Fu Panda.

Better friend in the jungle:  Tarzan or Indiana Jones?


----------



## PlotHolio

Indiana Jones.

PC or Mac?


----------



## Steerpike

PlotHolio said:


> Indiana Jones.
> 
> PC or Mac?



PC (with Linux)

Gritty or Traditional


----------



## Ireth

Traditional.

High levels of magic or low?


----------



## Steerpike

Ireth said:


> Traditional.
> 
> High levels of magic or low?



Low

Magic that'll kill ya, or almost everyone has it


----------



## Ireth

Almost everyone has it.

Invisibility or super strength?


----------



## Phietadix

Invisibility, of course.

Frodo or Bilbo?


----------



## Devor

Frodo, in the movies.  Bilbo, in the books.

Fireballs or Lightning Bolts?


----------



## Sparkie

Fireballs, preferably large.

Knight's squire or Wizard's apprentice?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Knight's squire.* I didn't dare say anything different with your avatar looking at me like that.

Best steed for the squire to ride on: *Pegasus* or *a unicorn*? ("None of the above" is too easy, so don' tdo that, please.)


----------



## Phietadix

I can't say Amaroq? Fine then* Pegasus*.

Iklaxian or Vihmakissa?


----------



## Devor

Ik . . . . Ikla . . . Vihma . . . . Iklaxikissa, or whatever.

Harder Lenten sacrifice:  Giving up meat, or giving up dairy?


----------



## Mindfire

Dairy. I'm vegetarian.

Phoenix or Sea Serpent?


----------



## Phietadix

Phoenix

Fire or Water?

((Devor, which one did you answer?))


----------



## Devor

Phietadix said:


> ((Devor, which one did you answer?))



I'm answering "Fire."  

Wind or Earth?


----------



## Phietadix

Earth.

Aang or Korra?


----------



## Mindfire

Aang.

Zuko or Mako?


----------



## Phietadix

Zuko.

And since Devor really blended his answer last time.
*Iklaxian or Vihmakissa? *


----------



## Mindfire

Both and neither. As in, both of them are confusing and neither of them are words.

Suki or Asami?


----------



## Devor

I like Suki, but Asami was better developed.  Asami.

Bloodbending or Metalbending?


----------



## Nihal

Metalbending!

Steampunk or magic?


----------



## Steerpike

Nihal said:


> Metalbending!
> 
> Steampunk or magic?



Steampunk

Cyberpunk or Urban Fantasy?


----------



## Nihal

Cyberpunk.

Good vs Evil or shades of grey?


----------



## Devor

Good vs. Evil

Epic scale or Keep it Local?


----------



## Mindfire

Both. The local threat is part of a much grander scheme. 

Monsters: Classic or Innovative?


----------



## PlotHolio

Innovative versions of classics. Let me remind you why humans once feared giants...

And what do you mean Iklaxian isn't a word? I am one, and I object to your willful ignorance of our culture!

Worst Death:
*Floating in space until you run out of air or freeze* or* being eaten alive by a monster that is in no hurry to do so.*


----------



## Ireth

Floating in space until you run out of air or freeze. That'll last about thirty seconds if you can hold your breath. If not, two.

Green tea or black tea?


----------



## Devor

Iklaxian isn't a word.  Iklaxian would mean "something which is from Iklax, Iklaxi, or Iklaxia," and all of _those_ words sound painful in English.  Hence, since the root word of Iklaxian is nonsense, so is the word Iklaxian.

At least floating in space, you could maybe sleep.  So eaten alive.

(ninja'ed!)  Green Tea.

A Middle Earth in which Sauron wins . . . or a Westeros in which Roose Bolton is King.


----------



## PlotHolio

Hail to the Flayed Man!

*Work on a chicken farm* or *work in a turkey factory?*

Once more, Iklaxian is not nonsense. I am one.


----------



## The Unseemly

Chicken farm... I mean, you'd have to be a chicken to work in a turkey factory (editor: hur hur hur, very funny...)

*PSY or Justin Bieber?*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

psy he at least can make laugh.

Imperials or Stormcloaks? 
(Skyrim fans will understand)


----------



## Ireth

Stormcloaks, because it sounds cool. "Imperials" makes me think of Stormtroopers. XD

A long-expected party or an unexpected party?


----------



## Devor

An Unexpected Party.  Since I don't throw spontaneous parties, that probably means it's at someone else's house, and then I can trash the joint.

Would you rather have . . . a series of gateways to Narnia beginning when you're ten, or Gandalf rapping at your door when you're fifty?


----------



## Phietadix

Devor said:


> Would you rather have . . . a series of gateways to Narnia beginning when you're ten, or Gandalf rapping at your door when you're fifty?



Gateways to Narnia, while Middle-Earth is Awesome, nothing is better than Narnia

Most worthless pastime ever.
This (This or That) or That (Kill this Thread)?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

That.

would you rather have extreme good luck or be able to predict the future?

@Ireth, I would have thought stormcloak would remind you more about a stormtrooper than imperial lol


----------



## Phietadix

Extreme good luck, predicting the future causes your death more often than it saves it.

A-team or Knight Rider?


----------



## Reaver

The A-team.


*Lost in Space or Gilligan's Island?*


----------



## PlotHolio

Gilligan's Island.

Which would you rather be able to shape-shift into?
*King Kong* or *Vertigo*?






_King Kong_






_Vertigo_


----------



## The Unseemly

At the present moment, Vertigo. The former looks slightly painful.

*Trolling or being stupid?*


----------



## PlotHolio

Trolling.

Which superpower would you choose if you were superhero/villain?
*The ability to teleport to anywhere in your line of sight after concentrating for five seconds*
or
*The ability to open portals to anywhere you've been before*
?


----------



## WarriorPrincess

The Ability to teleport anywhere in your line of sight...opens more possibilities than just places you've been before...

*Would you rather be able to know every word in the dictionary?*

or 

*Win $1,0000?*


----------



## Phietadix

Know every word in the dictionary, it's more useful for my chosen goal.

Bugles or Bugles


----------



## Mindfire

Bugles. Obviously.

Egypt or Babylon?


----------



## Filk

Egypt. More uncovered ruins.

Heroin (full blown addict) or suicide (method of your choice)?


----------



## advait98

Well... if I really get to choose the method, Suicide. Ah, the nice hard feel of the noose around the neck on a crisp autumn morning... Nothing quite like it. Drugs are old school. 

The conquest of Osama (assuming he's alive) over the world or the closing down of Mythic Scribes? 

(this, I sense, is a hard one...)


----------



## Phietadix

The conquest of Osama of course. Can you even imagine a world without Mythic Scribes? It would be horrible!

When Gollum and Smeagol talk is it.
Monologue or Dialogue?


----------



## PlotHolio

Dialogue.

Ogres or Trolls?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Troll(face)

Which was a more annoying character, jar jar from star wars or that one skeksie from the dark crystal that kept going, "Mmmnnggghhhnnnn"


----------



## Devor

Ogres are tougher, but most of the time, when Trolls kill it seems to matter.  So trolls. (ninja'ed!)

Nobody's more annoying than Jar Jar.

Devils or Demons?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Demons*, which for some reason I think of as more ogreish as a fantasy-based foe. I think of devils as being cunning, but not as brutish. A succubus falls under the devil class, while a big monstrous thing that can bite your head off is under the demon class. Maybe it's the other way around to others but… I answered, so tough cookies.

Angels or Gods?


----------



## Devor

I so wanted to say Angels, but I've right now got a OneNote page open on the six gods of my story.  So bleh.  Angels as most people do the two, but Gods only if you do them really, really well.

Serfs or Slaves?


----------



## Reaver

Serfs.  Not quite as terrible.

*

Ligers or Tigons?*


----------



## The Unseemly

There's a difference? Ligers, because it sounds more appealing.

The better way to resolve arguments is:

Hand grenades or shouting irrelevant BS.


----------



## Devor

Shouting irrelevant BS works every time.  And if you disagree with me, I'll remind you that both hand grenades and irrelevant BS shouting ARE MADE IN THE USA!  USA!  USA!  

Scarier in a story:  Death or Undeath?


----------



## CupofJoe

Death; every time. HE TALKS IN CAPITAL LETTERS AND SOUNDS LIKE TOMBSTONES FALLING OVER...

Feast or Famine?


----------



## The Unseemly

Famine, otherwise Death wouldn't have someone to talk to...

Dobbi or Golum?


----------



## Ireth

Dobby. He's awesome, full stop.

Neville or Luna?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Neville I always prefer clumsy awkward characters because they remind me of myself (Luna kind of annoyed me sometimes though she did have an epic Gryffindor hat)

Which would you rather lose: One arm or both legs?


----------



## Devor

I could still write and walk and hug with one arm, so that one.  Hope it's the left one!

Would you rather be . . . . Gollum, or Kreacher.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

My precious!

Gollum so I can say that all the time. I can't _now_.

Favorite Mario Brother:






or




?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Luigi. Mario had a horrible jump but with Luigi you didn't have to be so careful about landing or falling in a pit.

Xbox or playstation? (sorry everyone else)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I have neither, but PS3 wins because of Dragon's Crown.

Amazon or Sorceress?


----------



## Sparkie

Amazon, as long as Lynda Carter isn't involved.  

Mai Tai or Long Island Iced Tea?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Long Island Iced Tea, only because of a memory that was funny at the time, but now that I know how things are going for that guy 17 years later, it's just sad. I mean, seriously? A jet ski? You're broke! And why even mar–

…

Mai Tai.


*Drink to forget* or… uh… *eat to remember*? Yeah. That.


----------



## Sparkie

Eat to remember.  There's nothing like a feast among friends.

Rocksmith or Guitar Hero?


----------



## Reaver

Ummm...Guitar Hero?



*Trillian or Eccentria Gallumbits?*


----------



## Ireth

I don't know who/what either of those are, but I'll say Trillian.

*Broccoli or cauliflower?*


----------



## Devor

Broccoli, but cauliflower with fish.

Pandora or Spotify?


----------



## Reaver

Firstly, shame on you Ireth for not reading THE HITCHHIKER'S GUIDE TO THE GALAXY. 

Secondly, Spotify.

Thirdly, chaos or pandamonium?


----------



## Ireth

Reaver said:


> Firstly, shame on you Ireth for not reading THE HITCHHIKER'S GUIDE TO THE GALAXY.



I have too! Just not all of it. I have the first three volumes, but have yet to buy the fourth and fifth.

Also, *pandamonium*, because who doesn't love pandas?

*Gollum or Smeagol?*


----------



## Sleepybookworm

*Gollum* There wouldn't really be a story without him. 

Terry Goodkind *or* Terry Brooks?


----------



## Devor

Anybody but Terry Goodkind, so Brooks.

Sanderson or Scalzi?


----------



## Reaver

Sanderson. 


Petrie or Cera?


----------



## Ireth

Petrie. Cera always struck me as obnoxious.

_The Land Before Time_ or _An American Tail_?


----------



## Devor

An American Tale.  I've been watching a lot of the Land Before Time lately, and it doesn't age quite as well as I would like.  My memories of Fievel are as yet undiluted by rewatching at a critical age.

*Better Disney movies:  Pixar or Marvel?*


----------



## Ireth

Pixar.

Disney or Dreamworks?


----------



## GeekDavid

Dreamworks.

Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## Devor

Star **** has been cooler over all, but Star **** tanked with the more recent movies.  I would vote Babylon 5.

Xena or Hercules?


----------



## deilaitha

Xena, because she has a metal bra. 

Better fairy tales:

Brothers Grimm or Hans Christian Andersen?


----------



## GeekDavid

Andersen

And now for something completely different...

Chocolate chip or peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Ireth

Chocolate chip cookies. With peanut butter.

Poutine or chili fries?


----------



## GeekDavid

Chili fries, all the way.

Cheese on your chili fries, or just chili?


----------



## deilaitha

Cheese. 

Sports or just about anything other than sports?


----------



## GeekDavid

Depends on what sport and what the "anything other" is. Some sports I love, some I can't stand.

Watch the Superbowl for the game, or for the commercials?


----------



## deilaitha

If the Broncos are playing, the game.  If not, the commercials. 

Which Geico commercial is better:

Hump day camel or the not-so-wise owl?


----------



## GeekDavid

Of those two, the camel. My favorite is Old MacDonald, tho.

Mythbusters teams: Adam & Jamie or Kari, Grant & Tory?


----------



## deilaitha

Tough choice.  Love Adam and Jamie, but Grant is pretty rockin'.  Guess I'll have to go with Adam and Jamie. 

Discovery channel or Science channel?


----------



## GeekDavid

Usually Science Channel, since they do more of the hard-science stuff.

Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## deilaitha

Christmas, because I love celebrating the Nativity of Christ. 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles or He-Man and the Masters of the Universe?


----------



## GeekDavid

He-Man, but only just barely. I really don't care for either.

Bugs and Daffy or Tom and Jerry?


----------



## Ireth

Bugs and Daffy.

The Flintstones or The Jetsons?


----------



## Steerpike

Flintstones.

Laurel & Hardy or Abbot & Costello?


----------



## GeekDavid

Duh! Abbott and Costello, of course. Who's on First?

Stripes or Ghostbusters?


----------



## Sparkie

Stripes.  Bill Murray's line on underwear is awesome.

Chico or Harpo?


----------



## Reaver

Harpo. Wait.. we're talking about the Marx brothers, right?  Why does everyone forget the funniest Marx brother, Karl? He was a hoot! Heard he wrote a book. 

Orcas: WHALES or DOLPHINS? (10 REP POINTS FOR THE FIRST CORRECT ANSWER.)


----------



## Ireth

Whales!

Platypuses: freaky or adorable?


----------



## Reaver

Freakishly adorable. 

Squid or Octopus?


----------



## Ireth

Octopuses.

Ravens or crows?


----------



## GeekDavid

Ravens (on account of this series)

Read both fantasy and sci-fi, or strictly fantasy?


----------



## Sparkie

GeekDavid said:


> Read both fantasy and sci-fi, or strictly fantasy?



In some cases they're the same thing, aren't they?  But if you're referring to 'hard SF' and Fantasy being two separate things, I'll read both.

Series or standalone?


----------



## GeekDavid

I tend to like series, because I like a story that's too big to be contained in a single book. 

Sweet breakfast (sugary cereal, donuts) or savory (eggs, hash browns, bacon)?


----------



## GeekDavid

Game stalled, or is there another reason?


----------



## Addison

Sweet and Savory (a cinnamon roll and eggs, maybe sausage too.)

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## GeekDavid

Either-or. Depends on my mood.

Baseball or football?


----------



## Sparkie

Football.  Baseball may be the national pastime, but football is the national _passion._

Pyromancy or Pyrokenesis?


----------



## CupofJoe

Pyromancy - Magic always wins with me.

"The Blues Brothers" or "Wayne's World"?
[Mission from God or Party on]


----------



## GeekDavid

Blues Brothers, of course.

Cannonball Run or Smokey and the Bandit?


----------



## Addison

Smokey and the Bandit, hands down. 

Pet monkey or pet hawk?


----------



## Reaver

Pet monkey because hawks aren't hilarious when they wear people clothes. 

Chimps or orangutans?


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Orangutans.  Who can resist the orange, plus there are few instances of ripping people's faces off.

OK, I have to because it's me..

Caveman or Astronaut


----------



## GeekDavid

Astronaut. But then I lived in Florida in a place with a view of the Cape Canaveral (or Cape Carnival as we called it) launch pad for a while as a kid.

Indycar racing (Indianapolis 500) or stock car racing?


----------



## Addison

Stock car

Italian food or Chinese?


----------



## GeekDavid

Italian. Love me some pasta. 

White sauce or red sauce?


----------



## Sparkie

Red sauce, with a little pesto.  Mmmmm!

Flea Circus or The Amazing Live Sea Monkeys?


----------



## GeekDavid

Neither. Ant farm!

_The Hobbit_ or _Dune_?


----------



## Addison

The Hobbit

Griffin or Hippogriff?


----------



## GeekDavid

Hippogriff

Sing in the car or not?


----------



## Ireth

Yes.

Dishes: Towel-dry or air-dry?


----------



## GeekDavid

Dishwasher dry. 

Shower or bath?


----------



## Ireth

Depends on my mood. Sometimes I just want to get clean, so a shower is nice; other times I want a nice long soak in the hot water, so a bath is better.

Moths or butterflies?


----------



## CupofJoe

Moths - They seem friendly
Candle Light - Romantic or Dim?


----------



## Addison

Dim-in a cool medieval sense. 

Greek Gods or Norse Gods?


----------



## GeekDavid

Greek... but that might be the influence of WebMage.

E-books or dead tree books?


----------



## Addison

Real books (dead-tree...a little harsh. I'm eco-friendly but there's something real about holding a solid book in your hands.  )

Hard cover or paper back?


----------



## GeekDavid

If I go for dead-tree, paperback. But no trees are used to make e-books. Not to mention, if I fall asleep reading the reader remembers where I was.

New books only, or do you also haunt used book stores?


----------



## Addison

Both, but I prefer used book stores-they're cooler.   Especially Powell's Used Bookstore. If you've never been, put it on your book store. Never heard of it, you're no book lover. 

Horror or Thriller?


----------



## GeekDavid

Never been to Powell's, but I have been to Elliot Bay Book Company in Seattle, they handle both used and new if memory serves.

Neither horror nor thriller, sorry. Neither really appeals to me.

Perry Mason or Matlock?


----------



## Addison

Perry Mason

Autumn or Winter?


----------



## GeekDavid

Autumn. I love the changing colors.

4th of July fireworks at home or at your local city/county's big display?


----------



## Ireth

Nowhere. I'm Canadian. 

Pumpkin pie or pumpkin cheesecake?


----------



## GeekDavid

Pie, of course.

Whipped cream or ice cream on your pumpkin pie?


----------



## Ireth

Whipped cream.

Stuffing: inside or outside of the roasted bird of choice?


----------



## GeekDavid

Outside. It never seems to come out the same inside.

Sweet potatoes or regular potatoes?


----------



## Addison

For Thanksgiving, definitely Sweet Potatoes with marshmallows on top. (But for any meal I'd say regular baked potato)


Cherry Pie or Pecan Pie (alongside the pumpkin pie of course.)


----------



## Ireth

Pecan pie.

Pumpkin spice lattes or pumpkin spice frappuccinos?


----------



## GeekDavid

Neither, I don't drink coffee.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Addison

Neither, root beer. Or cream soda if I can find it. 

Ice cream sundae or root beer float?


----------



## GeekDavid

Yes. 

Milk or dark chocolate?


----------



## Ireth

Dark.

Chocolate with caramel or chocolate with nuts?


----------



## Kn'Trac

Reaver said:


> Cooler Elfin badass:
> 
> 
> *Drizzt Do'Urden or Legolas Greenleaf?*



Definately Drizzt Do'Urden. His background story gives you a more believable personality and character than an elf  snowboarding off an Elephaunt's trunk and striking any target his eye falls on.



> Legolas, because he's well, Orlando Bloom, and the other's not in a film yet.



Personally, I'd rather have 7 thick novels that really describe a character than being a shallow supporting character in a few movies, even though the character is portrayed by Orlando Bloom.


----------



## Kn'Trac

Chocolate with caramel, definately.

Raymond E. Feist or R.A. Salvatore?


----------



## GeekDavid

Feist. While I've liked Salvatore's D&D books, his non-D&D books really haven't excited me that much.

Books set in a large, familiar, shared setting (D&D, Star Trek, Star Wars) or books that create their own, new setting?


----------



## Sparkie

New settings.  Anyone who's read my comments on fanfic in these here threads will know why I say that.

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## Scribble

Ginger. Because... Ginger! 

Vampires or Zombies?


----------



## GeekDavid

Neither. I think both are terribly overdone.

The Sith or the Borg?


----------



## Sparkie

Is this really a question?  The Borg!  Resistance is futile.

Wines:  Red or white?


----------



## Scribble

Red! The blood of the vine, divine!

Most interesting objects revealed by: Microscopes or telescopes?


----------



## GeekDavid

Telescopes!

Android or iPhone?


----------



## Sparkie

Android.  Data was awesome on _Star Trek TNG._ 

Swimming pool or hot tub?


----------



## GeekDavid

Hot Tub

Tend towards dark or light clothing?


----------



## Kn'Trac

Dark

Timothy Zahn or Michael A. Stackpole?


----------



## GeekDavid

Zahn

Batman or Superman?


----------



## Ireth

Batman

Superman or Wolverine?


----------



## GeekDavid

Wolverine.

Spiderman's red costume or the black one (before it went bad)?


----------



## Ireth

The red one.

The original Spiderman trilogy or the Amazing Spiderman remake?


----------



## Sparkie

The remake.  I liked Tobey in the first series, but the remake did a better job with the origin story IMO.

Ok, it's cold enough here for me to bust out my jacket and start drinking my herbal tea, so I beg the question:  Tea in the morning or tea at midnight?


----------



## Ireth

Tea all the time!

Black tea or green tea?


----------



## Kn'Trac

Black tea

Granny Weatherwax or Professor Snape?


----------



## nlough

ALWAYS Professor Snape!

Harry Potter or Doctor Who?


----------



## Kn'Trac

The Doctor

Byron or Shelley?


----------



## Scribble

Shelley because I can recall Ozymandias but not Don Juan. And he was a philosophical vegetarian like me!

Aardvarks or anteaters? (Aardvark vs Anteater - Difference and Comparison | Diffen)


----------



## Kn'Trac

aardvarks

Pink Panther or Red Ant?


----------



## GeekDavid

Pink Panther... especially the two where he torments a poor homeowner, one by painting the house pink after the homeowner has painted the house blue, the other with a similar theme, except with pink and yellow flowers outside.

Elmer Fudd or Yosemite Sam as a Bugs Bunny opponent?


----------



## Ireth

Yosemite Sam! The roughest, toughest hombre that ever locked horns with a rabbit!

Favorite Bugs Bunny monster: Rudolf (red furry guy with sneakers) or the Abominable Snowman?


----------



## Scribble

Abominable Snowman: I will love him and hug him and I will call him George!

Time travel: The future or the past?


----------



## GeekDavid

Future. I can learn about the past by reading.

Old Doctor Who or new Doctor Who?


----------



## Scribble

New Doctor Who: I've already seen all the old ones, I like new stuff!

Re: Future. I can learn about the past by reading. -> Only since written history, and only from the reverse perspective of the victors... 

Superior elemental power: Fire or Water?


----------



## GeekDavid

Fire. Your town water department isn't set up primarily to save people and houses from water. 

Would you rather be a policeman or a fireman? (or -woman for those of the feminine persuasion)


----------



## Scribble

Fireman. While I have a deep sense of justice, there is a melding of simplicity of purpose and action in being a fireman. A policeman's work is fraught with complexities, and tough moral pills to swallow.

Random mutation: Would you rather have wings or gills?


----------



## GeekDavid

Wings.

Would you rather have super-strength or super-speed?

(On policemen/firemen... I've had firemen tell me that very few people are happy to have the police arrive at their home, but they're almost always glad that the firemen are there, even if they're called for a bad situation.)


----------



## Addison

Super-speed, get a lot more done in a lot less time. 

If you were given the chance to have a magic power would you rather have powers of: transfiguration or enchantment?


----------



## Kn'Trac

Enchantment

Mutant or alien?


----------



## Devor

Mutants.  I want an awesome power not funny skin and a personality cap.

Green Eggs and Ham, or How the Grinch Stole Christmas?


----------



## GeekDavid

Grinch.






Steak or seafood?


----------



## Devor

Surf & Turf isn't an option?  I'll go with steak, but I do enjoy my grilled shrimp.

Beavis & Butthead, or Ren & Stimpy?


----------



## Addison

Neither, both shows still make me shiver. 


Full sized candy bars or mini quick-bite bars?


----------



## GeekDavid

Yes. 

Rainy weather, or snowy weather?


----------



## Addison

Rainy weather. 

Australia or England?


----------



## Ireth

England.

Chili fries or poutine?


----------



## Addison

Poutine. Never tried it but I hate chili fries. 


Which do you fear most? Snakes or spiders?


----------



## GeekDavid

Snakes. I can step on spiders (except our resident Spider).

Domestic or import car?


----------



## CupofJoe

Imported [I drive a Fiat...]

Cider or Perry


----------



## Addison

Neither, I don't drive and don't plan to. Serious fear of driving here.

Plane, train or bus?


----------



## GeekDavid

Depends. If I need to be there in a hurry, plane. Otherwise, train. Bus only if there's no other option.

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## Addison

Hmm...tough choice. I say laptop. 

Movie or play?


----------



## GeekDavid

Movie.

Book version or movie version of something that's been done both ways?


----------



## Addison

Depends which one came first. If a movie is based on a book, I read the book. But every book version of a movie I've read hasn't been so great. 


M&Ms or Skittles?


----------



## Ireth

Skittles.

M&Ms or Reeses Pieces?


----------



## Addison

Reese's Pieces

Monkeys or parrots?


----------



## Ireth

Parrots.

Better mammal that does things most mammals don't do: Bats or platypi?


----------



## Addison

Platypi. We had a bat in our house once before, not the greatest experience. 

Ancient Egypt or Ancient Greece?


----------



## GeekDavid

Greece.

Sleep in a warm room or a cold one?


----------



## Ireth

Warm. I can't stand cold.

Spring or autumn?


----------



## GeekDavid

Autumn. I love the colors.

Cola or root beer?


----------



## CupofJoe

Root Beer [but the sugar is no good for me now...]

Herbal Tea or Green tea


----------



## GeekDavid

Both, but more often herbal.

Garfield or Peanuts?


----------



## Kn'Trac

Peanuts (they are healthier)


Tom or Jerry?


----------



## GeekDavid

Jerry, of course.

Dilbert or Dogbert?


----------



## Reaver

Dogbert.  Put glasses on any animal and it's hilarious.


I have to ask the following because it hasn't been asked in quite a while and although some people will want to throttle me after I do, I must:

*This or That?*


----------



## Devor

That's awesome.  This is lame.

*Newer or Older?*


----------



## Reaver

Newer. I got a newer girlfriend. And yes, _that_ is awesome.

*Death or Dishonor?*


----------



## GeekDavid

Death

Would you rather be able to fly, or to become invisible?


----------



## Sparkie

Fly.  Being invisible might get kinda creepy.

Farkel or Yahtzee?


----------



## Devor

Yahtzee!

Which should I pick up:  Smallworld or Munchkin?


----------



## GeekDavid

Munchkin. And tell me how it is, I've been tempted to get it.

Mexican food: rice and beans on the plate, or mixed into the burrito?


----------



## Addison

Rice and beans on the plate. 

Chinese food appetizers: pot stickers or egg rolls?


----------



## GeekDavid

Egg rolls.

Fried rice or steamed rice for your Chinese food?


----------



## Sparkie

Fried.

To be or not to be?


----------



## Addison

That is the question. 

To be. 


Thai food or Indian food?


----------



## Scribble

That is a hard choice, but I will go with Indian since I had Thai last night (homemade).

Zombie defense: Axe or Spear?


----------



## Reaver

If by spear you mean the non-throwing kind, then I say spear.  Ooh! Can I change my answer to halberd? Best of both!!


*Maul or battleaxe?*


----------



## Addison

Battle axe. 

Pizza or Calzone?


----------



## GeekDavid

Yes. Just depends on my mood.

Natural Christmas tree or artificial?


----------



## Ireth

Natural. They look and smell so much nicer. ^^

Candy canes -- classic peppermint flavor, or otherwise?


----------



## Addison

Classic peppermint, the others taste too artificial. 

Angel or Star on top of the tree?


----------



## GeekDavid

I've done both, but usually star.

Put the tree up the day after Thanksgiving, or earlier/later?


----------



## Ireth

Later. Usually around the first of December.

Tinsel or no tinsel?


----------



## GeekDavid

No tinsel. Bad for kitties, and now I've just gotten used to not having it.

Multicolored lights or single color (and what color?)


----------



## Ireth

Multicolored.

Opening one gift on Christmas Eve and the rest on Christmas Day, or opening them all on Christmas Day?


----------



## Addison

Opening them all on Christmas day.

Would you rather get; a few big gifts or lots of little gifts?


----------



## GeekDavid

Tough choice if the little gifts are books...  How about both!

Ham or turkey for Christmas dinner?


----------



## Ireth

Ham.

Eggnog or apple cider?


----------



## Addison

Apple Cider.


Gingerbread cookies or sugar cookies?


----------



## GeekDavid

Yes.  If I had to pick, sugar cookies.

Fudge or divinity?


----------



## Addison

Fudge! Gimme fudge! XD

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Ireth

Tea!

Hand-sewing or machine-sewing?


----------



## Sparkie

Machine sewing.  I have a lot of memories of my mom running the old Singer.

Candles or incense?


----------



## Addison

Candles.

Indoor sports or outdoor sports(hiking and rock climbing included)


----------



## GeekDavid

Neither, if you're talking playing. I'm a cripple (and yes, I used that word!) For watching, outdoor... baseball!

If you were transported to a fantasy realm, would you rather be a thief or a wizard?


----------



## Addison

Wizard. Was that a trick question?

If a wizard offered a free transfiguration spell would you rather be turned into something or have someone else turned into something?


----------

